# Wessex Fertility : Part 13



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all     

Rachel x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

thanks rachel, we must talk too much  

hope you ok, take care kirst x


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

OOOOOOOOUUUUUCCCCCHHHHHHHH! I am out of practice!  0.5ml never looked like such a huge volume   first injection today  
Hopefully it will go better tomorrow, I thought it would be like riding a bike.

Loads of PMA, feeling good, long may it last and hopefully rub off on the lovely ladies who got  BFN's  

 hey Birdey, can't believe it's been 7 days for you already...mind you, I can't believe it' nearly June 

Huggs to all,
PoD


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

poDdy - the injections are huge arnet they, i feel like i need another set of hands, one to hold the bottle, one for theactual thing and then one for plunger, i got the hang of it now though i think but am paronoid im not doing it right when i know i am. im having a down night tonight keep thinking about if it does not work this time, or if it does if i will miscarry again. just cant take it then think about babe we lost would have been due 6 weeks tom - then try and pull myself together but does not really work - rah   

kirst x


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Kirst 
Ohhh sweety, I didn't know you had had an m/c  . Please don't dwell on what might have been  , take it, learn emotionally from it, but focus more on what *will* be. Remember, infertility is a temporary state and you will be a mummy one day (hopefully soon).

visualise perfect embies, do what someone on here said (soz, forgotten who) and start sending positive vibes to the clinic 

Lots and lots of  huggles

PoDdy


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Keep positive you two        !!

Ells


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey PoDdy, 
That is really interesting that they said you can re-freeze after freezing at day 1. Is there a new technique they have? I specifically asked if you could re-freeze after thawing because I have 15 left and wanted to thaw them all, but was told you can't. That is good if they can now, which consultant did you speak to?

Hey Witters  How are you doing, i'm still waiting for AF after m/c!! Taking forever, on about day 50 plus now. Will be starting treatment once she comes.

Hi everyone else xxxxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Ladies,

I just wanted to remind you that the local PCT is changing the IVF policy and they are asking for comments and views. I have added a link below - its worth us all filling it in as it may mean that we can get treatment.

http://www.southamptonhealth.nhs.uk/publichealth/access-to-ivf/

Ells

/links


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi loubelle - it took me ages to have af after m/c typical when you just want it to arrive, i ended up having to take provera to get it started/. good luck.

ells - how you doing ? had a look at that link it still wont be any good for me as only 28 and overweight so would not fiot theri criteria   never mind gotta keep positive this is our time third time lucky  

finished last provera today but woken with really bad stomach cramps just to top off my cold, hoping its af wanting to arrive, even though not really due till tuesday.

have a good weekend
kirst x


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Birdey, really?! How long did you wait before deciding to take the provera? xx Good luck with your treatment hun xx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi loubelle
i lost babes on 21st oct 08 so had bleed then, i then was told had to wait 3 months for body to heal before trying again so they told me to make app nearer the time for jan (mid), by that time i still had not had af ( but mine are all over the place due to pcos) when i saw clinic at bout 16th jan, they told me i had to have next af, then following one could start tx so took provera to make me start, then again following month to start again.
kirst x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
hope you all had ood weekend, the weather was lovely yest, sat in cousins garden having bbq with about 30 of my family as it was her daughters 18th party, really chilled us out.
not to be too graphic but think af is on its way, im amazed im due on tom but got slight bit today hopefully it will come full blast. sounds mad when you say you want your af to arrive when you are so desperate for a litle one eh. please keep ypur fingers crossed for me this was my first hurdle which i thought was gonna be a pain for this cycle, hopefully things looking up we need some good luck.
hope you all doing ok
take care
kirst x


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Birdey - hope it is AF   would be great if it is  

I'm feeling a little 'periodic' myself, but I don't finish the provera until tomorrow morning, so it's unlikely to be AF....I'm starting to get a little worried that it might be a cyst    although I am keeping that thought right in the back of my head.  

Had a super weekend, the weather has been great for all three days.  Hope everyone else did too.

PoDdy


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi PoDdy glad you ahd good weekend too, we gotta make most of the weather, you never know when its gonna turn. cant believe im getting so stressed about af its driving me mad, just know its the next step and im getting impatrient just want my embies back in where they belong.
when do you finish provera?
kirst x
anyone else watching britains got talent, i love it makes me chuckle, plus i love simon cowell


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Birdey,
Last tablet tomorrow.  Try not to stress, just try to forget about it   easier said than done, i know    Maybe Mr Cowell will keep your mind off of it - LOL

I am sooo naughty - I has a glass of wine with my BBQ tonight   Mind you, one of the first things Sue said to us at our first meeting was 'The majority of children are conceived under the influence of alcohol'  In my mind, that must make alcohol a fertility drug  

Had a few impatient moments over the weekend.....my SIL is UTD and showed us the scan piccy - I'm quite numb about the whole thing, especially as she concivied almost to the day that I was supposed to have ET    Then today, we were out walking poochy and this guy was there alone because his wife is pg, so doesn't walk the dogs anymore    How can you meet a complete stranger, but still end up talking about babies (involuntary)  Then DH put up seats 6&7 in our car to show me (he's had the car 7 months and I'd never seen them) and we were thinking how great it would be to fill all 7 seats  

Oh well, 'que cera cera' , but please 'sera'

PoDdy


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Kirst, hope it is AF, sound like it hun.  Everyday is a step closer.

PoDdy, I would worry about the alcohol, apparently I read somewhere that red wine is supposed to be very good helping to thicken your lining.

LAM, hope you are okay hun,

Sofia, how are you doing.  Almost there on the holiday front.

Hi Witters, hope you were able to enjoy the good weather this weekend and your little ones were able to ride.

Hope everyone else is okay and made the most of the lovely weekend.

Well, I am having a real downer   I just cant seem to pull myself out of feeling so useless.  I am convinced on Saturday I passed the embies - I had 2 small white/pinky coloured rubber type clots   .  MY AF has been really light and not normal, I feel all over the place emotionally. I just feel as if its just not going to happen.  Friends and family are being supportive in their own ways but keep raising things like surrogacy etc and it just makes me feel even more useless   .    I just didnt realise quite how much this negative has affected me.  I have decided that I am going to change my acu lady as well as althought she is great she is very expensive plus quite a distance to travel so I am going to go to the Chinese place along Hill Lane, after we get back from our holiday in July.  Sorry for being so negative as you are all doing so well, I am sure that once we have had our appointments with GP and Doc that things will start to make more sense   .  I just want to know that we will get there even it means I have to take more drugs etc to get it to work.


Sorry for the me post ladies, I hope you all have a good week.

Ells


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Ells- Sorry your feeling down... but it's natural.... you need time to deal with the negative and your feelings.
The lady on Hill Lane- Qing is brilliant... I saw her or 18 months... she will put you right at ease and hopefully will be able to help you achieve your dream.

Pody and Kirst- Glad that you could enjoy the bank holiday weekend.... hope AFs arrive soon.

Witters- Hope you also had a good bank holiday weekend.

Well I ended up in bed for most of the back holiday weekend... with an awful sinus head... and sickness... ende dup seeing the on call doctor just to get checked out. Bp a little raise and will have to have it checked a little later in the week, but she things its just a viral sinus thing and possibly my hayfever making it worse. I am now hopefully over the worst of it and and am so glad it is half term so i can rest a bit and get my reorts written. 

Hugs to those that need it.
L


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
ells- sorry you feeling down, its only natural after everything you have just put your bidy through, you are not useless its not your fault and you are doing everthing in your power to get your dreams, and you will get there and when it does happen your babes will be the most precious babe. sending you lots of hugs x 

lam - sorry you have been feeling so poorley, like you said least you get a bit of rest half term but keep resting and looking after yourself and bump x

poDdy - i hate it when you get  in to pg chats with people, sometimes you can be ok with it and other days it starts you off. thing is we on extra drugs as well so hormones racing.

i did come on today so gonna do blood test thursday and post it so thet get it friday and let me know if suppressed so can start tabs sat. excited 
hope everyone else is ok
kirst x


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Birdey,
That's great news and great timing! I read somewhere that they like to get the tablets started on the weekend, so if you do start this weekend it will be the quickest timing possible!  Then the count down really begins    Feeling a bit green with envy   , looks like i'll be a couple of weeks behind you now   

Going to jump up and down a bit to see if that encourages her to show up  

PoDdy


----------



## Nelly1971 (May 18, 2008)

Hi girls, I'm still here occasionally.  Not heard anything about my follow up appointment and to be honest I would rather not do it now, I'm moving on and feeling better and don't want to drag it all up again.

Hope everyone is ok, good luck with all the tx going on and catch up again soon xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Kirst, great news!  

Nelly, glad you are able to move on.  Thanks for popping in!

PodDy, you'll catch up, don't worry! 

Ells, only natural to feel low after a negative cycle  We psyc ourselves right up and feel crumpled (and more!) when our bodies let us down.  My DH's pet name for me is 'Raggy doll' as I don't work properly and everything must have been flung together in a rush when I was made   We laugh about it, but it is so true, nothing is ever right, even my chiropractor see's me as a 'special' client due to my overly flexable joints   Try to look forward   Give that Ziggy an extra cuddle 

It was Myles and Keilidh's birthday yesterday although they had two birthdays as family came round to celebrate on Monday.  They totally loved it and knew so much more this year.  As you can imagine they were very spoilt.  We got them bikes which they are still trying to fathem out plus many other things.  In return, they gave us two lay in's.  Yesterday we had to wake them up as it reached 10:30am and they were still soundo!


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Witters- glad that Miles and Keilidh had a fab birthday, and belated birthday wishes to them.

Ells- Hope that you are feeling a little brighter today?
Nelly- Good to hear from you. Take care of yourself. The follow up appointment may still be worth going to just to get closure if nothing else.

Kirst- Glad af has turned up. Hope that you can start pills  this weekend. Sending you positive vibes.
Pody- You will soon catch up... sending you love and luck.

talk soon.

L


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

LAM, how are you feeling? rubbish to be in bed all bank holiday weekend 

Thought I would just share a picture of their birthday cakes. Their grandad is so talented!









Yep, they loved them!


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Witters- what fantastic cakes... shame to cut them up and eat them really.

i am feeling much brighter today- actually got through today with no headache.... still feeling a little sicky though... I have had to move over to calpol for my headache as i think it was the paracetomol tablets making me sick- i have a really low threshold for painkillers and only take half a tablet at a time where as most would take 2. I am off to see my Gp tomorrow to get my blood pressure re checked and ask him a couple of questions.... but finally glad to be able to stand without my head pounding or feeling dizzy.

Really pleased with myself as well- as not only have i just finished writing the reports for all the children in my class, but I have also managed to cook tea which is the first time in about 8 weeks.....   

Check back soon

L


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Well done on cooking tea!  I too react well to medication, and must admit to taking calpol and calprofen instead of adult medication.  It's actually quite nice too!  When I used to take clomid, most people would take atleast one tablet but usually two or even three.  Me?  I over stimmed on that too and ended up getting a good reaction from 1/4 of a tablet - yep, they were so fiddle to cut being so tiny.


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Witters- good to know that there are others out there like myself..... people just usually look at me and question it. I too am also very loose joined- hyper mobile joints.... maybe there is a connection there...

Have a good day.

L


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Are you?  How funny, people think I'm weird when they see me bening more than I should.  I'm always dislocating my shoulders, stupid things like sleeping or brushing my hair pops them out   I'm lucky though as I can generally pop them back myself.  In the early days I had to go to the hospital and even be put under a general anesthetic to get them back.  Do you get any problems with it or perform 'party tricks'?


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies,

LAM glad you are feeling better.  Well done on the tea front   .  I really hope that you can take it easy for the rest of the week, sounds like you need to keep putting your feet up   .

Witters, its lucky your not squeemish.  Unlike you and LAM - I dont get much reaction from drugs but since having treatment I have found that I get more from them now and quicker   .

Kirst, PoDdy, how are you doing?  Hows are the injections going?

Sofia, hope you are okay.  How long now until your holiday?

Nelly, hope you are okay hun.  I would go for your follow up, like Lam said if nothing else it will give you closure.

Well I feel much brighter, still sad but more like myself again.    .  I got my Dr Beer's book yesterday and havent been able to put it down, its brilliant.  It give you soooooo many answers.  I am definitely going to have the immune tests as I really do fit the descriptions in the book, its uncanny   .  I only have 100 pages left to read - its so easy to follow and very well laid out.  We have our appointment with our new GP tomorrow,  I am asking him to do the level immune tests and see if he will support an NHS go for us   .  I am also going to see if he can help my IBD as its really flared up again since the BFN and its driving me nuts.  Going back to power plates this weekend.  Have been calorie counting to make sure that i shift more weight   .  So far so good.

Hope everyone has a lovely Friday - the weekend is looking good weatherwise, BBQ's here we come.

Ells


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Hiya,

Ells hope the power plates are going well for you... I'd really love to try those at some point... in 3wks time we'll be almost ready to land   woohoo how exciting.... not that I can quite believe it yet lol... well we got our malaria tabs too which is good....Oh and we got the wii EA Active game - not sure if you've seen it advertised? a lot of people if they didn't get the wii fit can now get both together... well it's great (mind you I have a wii injury already    - cos been playing it 4 evenings in a row).....btw I'd love to hear more about the immune system stuff you've been reading about and which tests you will be going for etc cos am sure I have some immune system probs - I have wheat intolerance and am sure all those things have an effect on ttc for sure   at the mo am really happy to be on ideal BMI and at my lowest weight wise... wish you luck on the weight loss front too   Am hoping to keep round about where I am so that when I put on a few lbs over hols it hopefully won't be too shocking to lose it when I get back   we shall see...

Nelly - I know how you feel hun... I would have thought we would have been told to have a follow up appt after our FET cycle but it wasn't even mentioned   not that I even want to have one - you kind of feel you've made your decision and although I agree with the closure bit - I dunno if you already feel you have your closure? ifykwim as in things are clear in your mind and you don't need clinic telling you that they can't really see why it didn't work.. that sort of stuff.. anyway that's what we got last time and don't see that this time would be much diff (I know our situations are prob a bit different anyway)... am rambling now.. sorry   thinking of you  

LAM- glad you're feeling a bit better and managed to cook tea too   

Witters - brilliant cakes and sounds like M&K had a wonderful time... must pop to check your blog and pics too   how is the pony? oh my didn't realize that you have such bendy limbs and ouch on the dislocating shoulders.. looks like you have it under control though ...

Kirst - glad AF turned up... onwards and upward in the journey... good luck hun   

PoDdy - keeping everything crossed AF arrives for you too... I think she's on her way to me soon so I will send her along to you too   thinking of you too good luck  

Anyway thinking of you all.... work's busy as usual but am glad am getting on in the new dpt and learning all the bits and pieces.. will be in need of that holiday for sure though.. need proper sunshine.....

bbs
xx
Sofia


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
hope you all doing ok, just a quickie from me as only just got in from work and gotta get some sleep as back in for mental day tom at 7.
well had my blood test todat and got it sent off so they should call me tom and tell me if suppressed or not. persume if so will start tabs sat, so fingers crossed these horrid injections are doing what they should be.

sorry no personals
kirst x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

In a strange way I am looking forward to our GP appointment this afternoon.  I think it will get us somewhere to get some answers   .

Kirst, hope the result is good today and you can start your tablets   .

LAM, Witters and Nelly, hope that you are all okay.  

PoDdy, sending AF vibes your way hun.

Sofia, have you been diagnosed as having coeliac disease or is just an intolerance?  I have inflamatory bowel disease, they are not sure whether its crones or colitis but I know its a really nasty problem   .  I dont usually let it get to me but its been really bad lately, hopefully the doc will be able to give me something to help.

According to Dr Beer there are 5 level of immune probs, 5 being the worst. If you suffer with them, there are treatments available that will help and get your dreams to come true.
Some of the tests your GP can do, these are:
level 1:

1. Full blood count, liver function tests, Urea and Electrolytes
2. Thyroid function tests (both free T4 and TSH)
3. Immunoglobulin panel (IgG, IgA and IgM)
4. Autoimmune antibodies (must include anti-nuclear antibodies,
thyroid peroxidase and anti-mitochondrial antibodies) - also see if they can do antisprem antibpdies and APA 
5. Anticardiolipin antibodies (both IgC and IgM)
6. Thrombophilia (must include lupus anticoagualant, Factor V Leiden
and Panthrombin gene mutation)

The more in depth tests are level 2 immune tests aka the 'Chicago Tests' I dont know yet whether the clinic does these - I know they do the NK cell and CD 59 (I think) but there are clinics in London that do these and Care in Nottingham but it seems that alot of ladies have the blood taken at a private clinic and then send it to the RFU in the States, these tests are:

Natural Killer Assay $385
Th1:Th2 intracellular cytokine ratios $333
HLA DQ alpha (male) $52
HLA DQ alpha (female) $52
MRTHR $82
Leukocyte antibody detection $104
total: $1008 = £514.39

There is a a Dr Gorgy and Dr Paul Armstrong  in Lodon who follow Dr Beer's protocol, I am not sure how it all works though.  Once we have seen Sue at the clinic next friday I will know a bit more and see how to go about getting all these tests done.
It really is an eye opener this book and would definitely recommend getting it.  Its really scarry how it makes a awful lot of sense.  Let me know if you want more info but I am sure you would get a lot from the book too.  These tests cant do any harm, if anytihng I believe they will help understand your body more.  There is also a school of thought that expalins that once you have had a successful pregnancy your body's immune system reboots so can be beneficial in more ways then one.

The Wii active gamme sounds like fun, I will have to tell DH about it   .

Well its Friday and it looks like it will be a great weekend my boss is out of the office for a few hours so I'm making the most of FF!   .

Hope you all have a great day!

Ells


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Ta muchly ladies for the AF encouragement.   hope she turns up soon, I've been hot flushing for England   I must look so silly chatting to people at work, in an air conditioned office, all red faced as though I'm embarassed    been wearing a lot of cotton clothing to help, but by the time I get home I need my 2nd shower of the day (this great weather isn't helping, not that I want it to go away   )

Ells, how did the appointment go? I hope you got some answers, if not all of them  

Hey Salsera   long time no hug    After my OHSS, I really didn't want my review meeting, so I moved it by a month.  When it came round I still wasn't ready, but DH was, so we went.  I regret it, I think it set me back a bit - looking at the huge mountain we still had to climb, so don't worry, just wait until you're ready, then call.

BIRDEY!!!!!
Any news on the bloods?  Can we start counting down? 

PoDdy


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ya ladies

ells - sounds like you getting lots of info from the book, hopefully you can get some naswers from gp and clinic, be good to find out, thing is you know your body and if you got inkling there something not right you are prob spot on. it just all sounds confusing.

poDdy - thats not good with the hot flushes, maybe its on its way, are you finding the injections ok, i have a nice collection of bruises form them now. 

lam - hope you managing to rest up in this heat, take care

sofia - like poDdy said dont rush if you don tfeel ready, you gotta take what time you feel is right  

witters - hope you are doing ok?

well clinic phoned today they got bloods htis morning and they all ok so starting tom as my new day 1 and start the progynova tom, really excited, have got my next blood test booked in for 15th june and if all ok from that one and the dreaded thaw goes ok then et is booked in for 2pm 16th june. so scared now 

kirst x


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi Ladies.
Hope that you have all enjoyed the lovely weather this wekend.

Ells- Hope GP was able to help and you get the tests done and the answers you deserve.
Pody- Hope the AF has arrived and the hot flushes haven't been too bad..... Hope that ypu can soon get started again.
Kirst- Hope that the pills/ injections are going well.... Good luck with the whole cycle... will keep a watch for your updates.
Witters- Hope that you are well and enjoyed the weekend.
Sofia- How are you? Not long till your holiday now and nice weather to enjoy before you go as well.
Nelly- Hope you are well and not working too hard.

Well we have had a busy weekend... making lists and deciding what we want to buy.... although I won't buy anything until after 20+ weeks. I also managed to get some summer clothes.... so pleased as nothing I wore last year will fit.... gave up on maternity and just went for larger sizes.... more choice and better value. Well back to school tomorrow. Seems strange that it will be my last half term.

Take care all and I will check back later in the week.

L


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

LAM (and anyone) I really need a clear out of baby clothes, toys and other bits and pieces.  If you are not planning to buy new, let me know.  I really need the space and so are not wanting the earth for them.  I still have every single piece of clothing since they were born and storage is getting rediculous!  Everything is in good condition too...


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Well ladies, i am stimming already, cant belive that last month i was thinking of going ahead and now i am on day 2 of stims.  im on the antagonist/short protocol, which feels very weird as no down regging and the cycle seems very very quick.  i have my first scan on Friday and estimated e/c is 15th, so fingers crossed 3rd time lucky.

I had a slight panic as day 1 was Saturday, so day 2 scan wasnt possible, but clininc and Sue were fab as normal and i saw them yesterday morning, i took my drugs with me so i could still inject my first jab in the morning as i knew i wouldnt get home in time, felt a real numpty walking around with the little handbag puregon now send you.

Its been over a year since i last cycled, but im not working at all this time, so should be very easy to take loife very very slowly and hopefully give us every chance, so 3rd time lucky 

love
Emma


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Oooh, good luck Emma!  Sounds like you have set yourself up for the very best possible chance.  I too hope it's you're 3rd time lucky!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Good luck Emma, not long now.  Its a very quick cycle you'll be PUPO before you know it    .  They say that the average is 3 cycles so this is the one for you.  Good luck hun.

We have our follow up on Friday, so hopefully we will have some answers.  We saw our GP and he was great last week.  He has put us forward for an appeal on the NHS so we are also sending a letter to support it too - fingers and toes are crossed   .  I had the level one bloods done yesterday - blimey oh riley - they took about 12 viles   .  I have a nice purple bruise coming along now   . GP said it will take quite a few weeks for the results to come back but we are not in a massive hurry as we are taking 6 months out.  Going to see what Sue says about having the killer cells test done which I think will give us some more answers.  

Hope everyone is okay, Kirst hows the injections going?  

PoDdy, hows it going?  Where are you on your cycle?

LAM, hope you are okay?  How is being back to school going?

Sofia, we are trying to book a holiday for July - it seems so long away but also so close   .  Havent got anyting yet.  We got that Wii active game - havent played it yet but planning on giving it a go tomorrow evening   .  So if you dont hear from me for a couple of days you'll know I will have over done it   . 

Witters how are you?  Hope you are all okay and making the most of this glorious weather!

Nelly how are you hun ?  Hows the job going?

Hello to anyone I may have missed.

Ells


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies

emma- sounds like you got yourself sorted and you giving yourself best chance, like ells said 3rd time lucky, short protocol is good it goes quite quick where you are kept busy most of the time, let us know how you get on  

ells - glad they got some tests done, hopefully things might be bit clearer once they come back. let us know how it goes with your follow up app at clinic. are you trying to get fresh cycle on nhs, what is it you dont meet on criteria?

poDdy - how you getting on, hope you ok?

lam - hoipe you resting up in this heat, take care

witters - hope you and the littlens ok

im doing ok, still injecting and tablets, seem to be ok at mo just really toired but where i work alot it might be that, cant wait til i got my week off when i have them back in then i can totally rest for week.

kirst x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
just a quick question, when looking on here alot of ladies mention in their fet they get scanned to see lineing, this isnt in my booklet is it just something our clinic does not do or is it but not included in booklet?

kirst x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I just had a blood test on day 4.  The only scan I had was when they did the transfer.  I believe this to be standard protocol with the Wessex - or was back 'in my day'


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

thanks witters, thats all we got just wondered if i was missing something but realised other clinics may vary
cheers kirst x


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey Birdey,
I only have day 4 bloods....with any luck, next week  

PoDdy


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

thanks poDdy im hoping for you too, im sure she will be along any day, like you said before you will prob phone clinic tom they book you in for monday and she will arrive sat. take care
kirst x


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hiya Ladies,
AF arrived this morning, so it's all go for my day 4 appointment to be Tuesday and all being well, starting the progynova on Saturday! YAY!  
Thanks for all the kind words and AF dances.
PoDdy


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi all

Hope that youa re all well.
Pody- Glad  AF turned up and you can now have scan etc and get treatment started.
Kirst- Hope treatment is going to plan.
Witters- Hope you are well.... I may be interested in some of the baby stuff- but don't want to start getting bits until after 20 weeks plus.
Ells- How are you? Hope the follow up appointment was useful.
Emma- Hope that yhings are going well for you. Good luck with your cycle.
Sofia and Nelly- Hello. How are you both?

Well the return to school went well... although I am exhausted... will I make it to the end of term?
Went to a NCT sale today just to have a look.... got a skirt and trousers for the summer at good price and toys for nephews.... also two bags of reusable nappies for 50p a bag. wasn't going to buy anything for the babies- but at that price thought it was silly not to.

Hope that you are all enjoying the weekend.
Catch up in the week.

L


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
PoDdy - thast fantastic you said it would come sat didnt you, bet you relieved now?

lam- glad you feeling ok, hope you not too exsauseted, did you find out about your iron supplement in the end?

ells - how did you get on

well had fab day yest fir best friends hen party have not laughed so much in my life we had a speed boat 1/4 mil take us home and it was so fast, good job my little embies not on board yet  

take care kirst x


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Kirst- glad you enjoyed your speed boat trip.... you are braver than me.

As for iron supplement- i am having a script made out- just keep forgetting to pick it up.... apparently I am boarderline aneamic.... but also came up on another of the routine blood tests so had to have more blood taken when i saw the midwife earlier this week.... so lots of spinach for me...

Hello to everyone else.

L


----------



## Alba20 (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi guys

Sorry I posted and ran, we had 3 lovely weeks in Florida then I came straight back and into appts for scan, midwife and consultant. 

PoDdy - Glad AF turned has arrived and you can get onto the rollercoaster of IVF.
Witters - Good to chat to you again.  DD turned 3 at the end of april and is a right little madam.  She is very determined and definitely knows her mind. She started pre-school last week and loves it.  I went back to work 4 days a week, so my rest days are spent at swimming lessons, gymtots and ballet lessons.
Emma - good luck with this cycle, I've been lurking on the board reading for a while.
Ells - How did your follow up appt go?
LAM - good news on getting some bits at the NCT sale. I managed to get some nice things for DD before she was born.
Birdey - Good luck with the cycle, I remember being tired, you need to make sure you rest enough.

I had a nightmare last week because of screening tests. I missed the Nuchal scan & bloods because I was on holiday over that period so the hospital offered me the triple test instead at 15wks.  I thought fine, but once I did some research I found that the Nuchal & bloods are more acurate than the triple test.  Decided to go ahead with it and a week later I got a call, I had come back as high risk (not surprising considering my age) I was only slightly above the stats for my age.  

I battled with my thoughts for a day and discussed it with DH, the hospital midwife councellor and I also sought advice from ARC.  The general opinion is that it is a matter of personal choice whether I went for the amio.  ARC said that if I was the kind of person that would worry throughout my pregnancy (I probably would) and perhaps become detached from the baby then I should have the amnio, whereas if I could accept the risk then carry on and get more information at the 20 week scan.

On wed I went for a scan with the consultant the following day to look for soft markers, unfortunately he saw some a couple of items he didn't like on the scan and increased my risk to 1:45..not good news.  He left us for 30 mins to discuss what we wanted to do and we decided we would have the amnio, the hosp stats were a m/c rate of 1:200.  The amnio itself was fine and I was told because of my risk and age I would get an initial report in 2 days with a written report in 7 days.  Friday was the longest day of my life as we both waited for and dreaded the call, it finally came at 4pm and thankfully the initial report is everything is normal 

With hindsight I don't know if I would have bothered with the triple test when I found out how inacurrate it is and perhaps we would have tried more to get a nuchal scan.

Sorry if I've missed anyone from my post....just trying to catch up.

Alba


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi Ladies, just a quick update from me. On day 7 of stimms and all OK so far, had first scan on Friday and to quote Chantelle we have a nice crop already on my right ovary, i have a hidden left which is not really playing ball, but its not the end of the world.  I have another scan tomorrow, so should know more then.

Have to say, although so far this is a much easier cycle as no down regging, i hate the orgaltron, its just horrid, not sure why but i get dizzy and lightheaded every time i inject, i think its the pyscholgical side of it as the syringe and needle are just horrible and not as small or sharp as the puregon.  Hey ho.

Hopefully will have e /c confirmed tomorow too, so then i can really plan the next couple of weeks, suffice to say i am taking life very easy at the moment with lots of scouragement form DH.

Good luck to everyone

Take care

Emma


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi All,
Good luck emsy!! Isn't it a 'clutch of eggs', not a crop    although, I suppose you are being harvested   All sounds positive.  My friend had a stuck down ovary that didn't play ball, but now has a beautiful 1 yr old boy, so like you say, not the end of the world, especially as the other one seems to be responding nicely.

Hiya Birdey,
Yep, I thought she would show on Saturday....just grumpy that she waited right until the last minute     now have to have a full week before starting the progynova   oh well, like I always say, the best things come to those who wait and slow and steady wins the race and all those other cliches that I use to constantly remind myself that I am soooooooo impatient  

Hi Alba,
Goodness, that must have been very stressful, really glad to hear that everything is fine - the worry never stops does it?

Hi Witters, Lam, Ells  

PoDdy


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies,

sorry I havent caught up with you all for a few days.

PoDdy, almost there hun.  Not long to go  

Emma, it is much easier on the SP.  Sounds like you will have EC very soon.  I hope that the injections dont cause you too many probs  

LAM, I am not surprised that you are tired, those little bundles are taking all your energy.  look after yourself hun.  The shopping sounds good.

Witters, how are you hun?

Kirst, the hen night sounds great.  A speed boat sound very exciting.

Alba, wow hun it sounds like you have been through the mill.  Glad that it turned out okay.  How was Florida?

Nelly, how are you hun?

Sofia, I bet you're itching to start packing now?  

Well our appointments went well.  I saw my GP first on Friday and he has confirmed that I have inflamatory bowel disease, he thinks its either collitis or crones   .  He is referring me back to the specialist to get some more investigations done and to figure out what the best long term meds are.  I cant believe how much of a difference the steriods have made, I just feel so much better   .  I felt 'off colour' yesterday but think it was just one of those things.  

We saw Sue and Jackie at the clinic, they were great.  I ended up getting a bit upset, i just didnt realise how hard it was going to be but managed to keep myself together for most of it   . The good news is that they think that the main problem is my IBD and that once we have that under control it should be fine.  They are happy to do the killer cell test but I have to be off the steriods for at least 6 weeks so that they get a true test.  They told us that they think I should do the long protocol next time so that they have a greater control over what goes on.  They dont want to over stim me but said it will be a fine line to make sure that we have good eggs and enough of them.  They were very positive.  They told us that we couldnt do anymore to help and we were doing all the right things.  The badish news they gave us was that DH's count is very very very low.  But I am convinced that the acu he had will have made a difference but we would only be seeing the results about now so DH is under strict instructions for lots of     .  Both the docs are going to support our appeal but told us that the trust is really tight and not to expect a positive outcome but we are keeping everything crossed and have also written to our local MP to get their support.    They mentioned about donor sperm but said that it would be a long way off and there were several things that they could try with the cycles etc first.  I am really relieved by that because it means that we have a good shot.  They had no reason to doubt that we would get success and were surprised that it didnt work this time, but bearing in mind that they agree that the IBD would effect it, its no surprise that it didnt work as i wasnt being treated for it   .  Our GP said that there was a chance that I could fall naturally whilst I am on the steriods but with DH's count, we think the chances are slim but we are ever hopeful   .  

I feel much better having had the meeting and getting answers, I feel that we can now start to move forward.  The doctors thought our idea of a break is a good thing as we will hopefully get my stomach probs under control and get me right (if thats poss! )   .  They have asked me to keep in touch with them as to my treatment etc and then they can work out a cycle around me.  They said that I could go straight on the immune protocol - steriods, herparin and asprin - which is what they do for people who are positive for killer cells but I said that I wouldnt want to take all that if I didnt need too.  We are planning to start treatment again in December/January so all being right...  a 2010 baby    .  

The other thing we did on Friday is..... booked our holiday   .  We went round the world about 3 times and stopped at every Continent bar Antartica   on the way round and round and round - it was DH's fault he couldnt make his mind up   .  So we are going ......... to .......... Montego Bay, Jamaica   .  Its costing a small forture but we decided that this would be a one off special and we needed a good break.  I know we should be saving for our next cycle but sometimes you just need to be kind to yourselves first.  It looks amazing, the weather is supposed to be fine and we should get very warm temps.  We fly out on 6th July so less then a month to go   .  I went to matalan yesterday to get a bikini or two and ended up getting a nice brown one for 2 squidles   bargain of the century and theres nowt wrong with it.  I am going to get another one but not sure what style  I quite fancy green.  Got to get some flipflops too - ohh its exciting.

I better go -  i have gone on and on and I am going to be late for work   whoops !  

Hope everyone has a good day at work.

Ells


----------



## Alba20 (Mar 4, 2005)

Good Morning

Ells - Glad everything went well with the follow up appt.  At least you have a diagnosis from your GP and are receiving treatment. Good on you booking a holiday, my solution when IVF didn't work out was to take a break and get away from it all, we put our bodies through so much with all the medication, sometimes a complete break is just what is needed.

Hello to everyone else, hope you had a good weekend.

Well, Florida was great, a nice relaxing holiday.  1 week at the beach, 1 weeks in the keys and then back to Orlando to do Magic Kindgom etc for DD, who loved meeting all the princesses and tinkerbell etc. We have had 3 weeks back at home, 1 of them particularly stressful   so we are off again on our travels tonight, we are heading to Dubai for a week.  I know it will be extremely warm but we have been before at this time of year and you kind of learn to cope with it.  Not taking the laptop, so no FF.

Wishing everyone the best of luck with treatment in the next week.

Alba


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies

ells - really pleased to hear it all went positively. sounds like you had alot of info to take in but at least you got some answers. think the holiday is a fab idea wish we could do that, least it will give you something to look forward too, plus when you back you will time to get tummy sorted then you will be fighting fit ready for your 2010 baby  

alba - florida sounds great i went but along time ago would love to go back but no chance. enjoy rest of hols and take it easy

hope evryone else is doing ok
kirst x


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi all,
Another update from me, e/c is now Friday with transfer planned for Monday, all looking good, follies are growing quite quickly so no more stims for me, just one more orgaltron and then the pregynl tomorrow night.  Jackie and Chantelle were great today.  So fingers crossed.

Is anyone going to the Boden clearance sale in SOuthampton tomorrow?  Its boden women and mini boden, no idea how good it will be but worth a gander i think.

Love to all

Emma


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi emma - thats great news its all going to plen, hope evrything goes well for you friday let us know how you get on, be thinking of ya
kirst x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Just a quick post to say hi!  I am reading but need to dash before I can post - again...

Love to all and thinking of you all!


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Emma good luck for friday hun, all sounds like it is going according to plan.

Kirst and PoDdy how are you both, hows things going with the cycle?

LAM, hope you are taking it easy and your DH is looking after you.

Sofia, how are you hunney?  Went for an hour long walk with my BF yesterday, did really well- for our first go.  We are planning on introducing jogging in a couple of weeks   -  we shall see how we get on.

Alba, hope you are okay hun, enjoy dubai.

Witters hope you are okay.

Nelly, havent heard from you for a while hope you are okay sweetie.

Hi to everyone else.

Ells


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi all
ells - good to hear from ya hope you are feeling ok ?

im in good cheery mood looking forward to isle of wight festival friday, gotta fit worka round it friday and sat morning but after that i got my week off so cant wait    

hope you all ok take care kirst x


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
Haven't been able to get on here, so sorry for no update.  Well, I had my day 4 bloods on Tuesday.  All great, fully down-regged and starting the progynova on Saturday.  Blood test is booked for the 29th June and all being well, ET will be the 1st July.

Birdey,
Is your ET next week?? Gosh, it has gone so quickly!  

Hi Ems,
Good luck for EC!!!   Everybody says it, make sure you keep hydrated  

Hi ells  

Hello Witters.

PoDdy


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Great news PoDdy! It seems that once AF arrives, treatment is on the race track as it goes so quickly! For me anyway. I hope that you are all feeling ok with it.

Emma, will be thinking of you tomorrow!

Kirst, you seem in good spirits  Enjoy the festival!

Ells, sounds like you and Sofia are our keepfit commiters! I'm useless at exercise. Nice that you can do it with your BF though  Great to hear that your follow up gave you some answers and a plan to move forward. Onwards and upwards now for you  I think you really deserve your holiday and settled on a perfect one 

Sofia, hey! How are you doing? How's work going? You must be pretty much transitioned into your new role by now.

Alba, you little traveller you! Do you take Cara with you? I hope Dubai isn't too hot... Sounds like you had a stressful time with all the testing. Great to hear it was all for nothing though 

I've had a busy time recently. Myles and Keilidh start school in September, so we had a parents evening last week, then an introductory afternoon on Monday. They settled in straight away and had a lovely time playing. I stayed with them, but tried to stay in the background. The other children were all lovely and took their hands to show them around. It was really lovely to see. The only tears we had were when we left and had to go home instead of back in the classroom! I explained that next time they go, I will leave them there to do some horrible jobs such as shopping then once I've finished, I will go and pick them up. They seemed happy with that and said they will play with their friends. I really feel positive that they will settle pretty quickly...
Here they are on their first day at school









PeJe has also had a bit of activity. He has been tetchy with his bridle on, so after teeth rasping didn't really help, we decided to take out his wolf teeth which most horses have out anyway. He was very good and after a lot of prodding, wobbling and pulling, they both came out in tack which is great news! So he has two weeks off from his bridle and then the fun riding begins...
Fancy being a horse at the dentist?


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
poDdy - thats great news once you get started on the progynova it goes so quick, i cant believe i got my bloods on monday and if everything ok and the dreaded thaw goes ok et tuesday, starting pesseries sat not looking forward to that   how are you feeling about it all though?

witters - they look so cute, good they looking forward to it, you will have so much time on your hands when they go off to school  

ells - hope you getting lots of stuff ready for that fab holiday  

emma -good luck for tom , will be thinking of ya

hope everyone else is ok, im just off to work got mental weekend with the festival but just keep thinking to myself 11am sat and ill be finished for week     

take care kirst x


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey Birdey,
Feeling ok about it all.  I am so busy at work and have a lot to do between now and then that I expect I will have to be reminded to go for ET    I have everything crossed for your embies and blood test, I'm sure it will be fine.

It was quite a tough day for me today though, I have a BIG problem to sort out at work and it started getting on top of me and then I started thinking about not having had any children and then of course, every woman I saw in the lunch queue was UTD and a guy in my office's wife is due, so everyone was talking about babies.  I am not jealous, or resentful, or upset, just frustrated....anyway, I bounced back.  I wont dare imagine what it would be like if we got a BFP, I'll just let that story unfold if/when it happens.

Witters!  You must have been sooooooo proud - they look adorable.  Will they go into the same class, or will they be seperated?  I remember at my school, they always seperated twins (although maybe not at first school - can't remember).

Good luck ems, hope you are feeling ok.  Let us know how you get on.  

PoDdy


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

PoDdy,  sounds like the old emotions are running wild.  Not nice to see all that when you need a bit of reassurance and quiet time.  You will get there and able to celebrate with everyone else, I'm sure of it 

Yes, we are very proud.  They are such good children on the whole.  They test me to the limits some days, but always well behaved when out and about thank goodness.  I do tend to talk to them and explain what will happen and what I expect from them, so they know their boundries.  Also, if I make any threats, it is always something which can be carried through - and does if tested   Hasten to add, they listen to me before I reach number three!

As for school, they will be in the same class at nursary (when they start in September) and then split when they reach Reception (when they are 4)  It is perfect for them as they will need each other initially as it will be a big culture shock for them both.  Splitting them up will certainly benefit Myles as he tends to follow Keilidh's lead.  Goodness, he cries if she says no to him which she realishes!  He is a sensitive little boy and needs a bit of self confidence to beable to shine through.


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies,

wow Kirst that seems to have come around really quickly.  I am sure your little frosties will defrost nicely next week    I bet you cant wait !  

PoDdy, its only naturally to have these up and down days.  Dont forget you have the effects of the drugs and hormone plus the added stress from IVF to contend with - you are a strong lady and you will get that positive result hunney.  Stay positive   .  It sounds like you have a lot on at work which will help take your mind off treatment.  Are you having time off after ET?

Emma, how did you get on today hunney? I have been thinking of you.

Witters, your two little ones look soooooooo adorable.  I bet you cant believe how quick the time has passed.  They look like old school pro's in the photo's.  Its good that they enjoyed their taster day.  I bet they are really looking forward to actually starting.

LAM, how are you feeling hun?  I hope that you are feeling better and not tooo tired.

Sofia, how are you hun?  I bet you are ready to start packing soon?  

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all okay.

Well nothing really happening with me, my IBD seems to be unde control with the steriods but I have been told I will have to come right off them for about 6-8 weeks for them to do the necessary tests.  I feel really tired and  a bit crampy but other then that I feel really well.  Going to try and be good this afternoon and go and do a session on the power plates  .

Going to go grab some lunch!  

Speak to you all soon,  enjoy the weekend!

Ells


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi Ladies
Just a quickie from me, we got 7 eggs, so now all is crossed that DH's little one can do their business.

The clinic was very busy this morning, but everyone was as lovely as ever

Ill keep you updated after the dreaded call tomorrow.

E xxx


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Yay Ems! That's great - lucky 7  Well done.

Hi Ells, yes, I will probably be from Monday 29th, as my job can be stressful and I want to make sure I have the best possible chance.  I'll go back after the 2WW wait is over.

Can't wait to start the HRT tomorrow, hopefully I will start feeling a bit more normal   whatever that is!

yo Birdey, how's it going?   

PoDdy


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Emma, thats great news hun   .  How are you feeling?

PoDdy, I think thats a good idea, i wish I had done that this time but hey next time I am planning on staying in bed for the whole 2 weeks   , if I can stand it that is   .  

Hi to everyone else.  Kirst enjoy the festival.

Ells


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
just a quickie running to work, only got in at 1 from festival it was fantastic, saw tings tings, pendulim basebent jackx and prodigy. all were fantastic just really good atmosphere, trouble is i am unbeleivably tired. in today till 11 then gonna come home and sleep for couple of hours before going back, no ill miss bit but said to ad i cant handle it im shattered. least after 11 ill be week poff   

ems - thats great news well done, keep rested and drink plenty

poDdy - good luck with tabs today, it will come round so quick. cant believe i started my nice pessaries today  

hope you all ok speak soon
kirst x


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi ladies, well we got 5, which is one more than last time, 2 eggs were immature, so not too bad, plan is for them back in on Monday, so a nice restful weekend for me.

Emma


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

well em thats really good out of 7, keep rested, we hopefully will be on 2ww together i should have et tuesday  
kirst x


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

well done ems- 5 is a good number. Good luck for Et on Monday.
Birdey- Good luck for your ET on tues- that came around quick.
POdy- hope the starting of tablets is going well.
Witters- Your two look so cute and grown up.... wow starting nursery....

Hello to anone else reading.

Well we are finally getting sorted... garage finally got another touran in so we could see if the caare seats would fit... didn't look good but Halfords were really helpful and we have worked out combinations of seats for the first couple of years.... so we have finally taken the plunge and put a deposit down on a VW Touran. Hopefully get it in the next couple of weeks... but will be sad to get rid of my Polo.

Hope you are all enjoying the weekend.

Take care

Lorna


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi all,

sorry been MIA again but just so busy with work and getting things sorted out for the hols that haven't managed to get on here...

Emma - all the very best of luck hun... sounds great  

Ells - well done on getting some answers hun.. also it sounds good to get away and give yourselves a proper break you'll find it really helps   - we have stuff on the bed in 2nd bedroom - was trying on some bikini's this arvo but left me feeling a bit self-conscious lol... I bought a nice one in Primark (white one with stars) so taking that... I've been ideal bmi now for a month on wii fit so chuffed with that.. we got the active now as well and when we get back off hols going to do it properly - you get to do like a 30 day challenge and the trainer chooses the workouts for you etc depending what you want to achieve which sounds great... the jogging is good and long walks are a great way to start - we've got a beautiful long strip of white sandy beach where we are going on hols and although it might sound mad I am looking forward to trying out a bit of jogging there   You just have to start off slow and build up stamina etc...Hope the power plates are going well too - will deffo have to try those at some point. 

Kirst - good luck with ET too   keeping everything crossed for you girls  

PoDdy - good luck wit the tabs - hope it's all going well  

Witters M&K are looking so cute and grown up... wow and @ school.. omg time just flies by....they look gorgeous hun xx and glad the pony seems to be doing well too even having dentistry  

Alba- I love Florida (have family there and been a couple of times)- would love to go again and esp to Disney too.. enjoy Dubai 

Lorna - glad you're getting a car sorted.. how are you feeling? bet it's draining but good at the same time of course...

Right hope everyone is well and having a good w/e... 3 more working days and we go on holidays yipppeeeeeeeeee cannot wait... we keep remembering that after all March was a difficult time for us with the loss of our bubba and we haven't really quite have had time to recoup from that and with all the work and everything we are just feeling run down so this holiday is just what we need.... All the very best of luck for all you girls undergoing treatment at the mo     prob won't get on here before hols so chat to you in a few week's time... xxx

Sofia
xx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Emma, thats fantastic news hunney   .  5 juicy embies!  How many are you having put back?  I bet you cant wait.  Good luck for Monday, take it easy, sending you a ton of     .

Kirst, the festival sounds great.  Let us know your news on Monday.  Sending the clinic    for your defrost.


Sofia, the bikini sounds great.  I like the sound of stars.  I am going to check out TK Max - my mum said that they had some nice ones.  I havent tried out the Active yet, going to give it a go tomorrow morning.  I am going walking with my BF on Monday evening, our plan is to get ourselves fit but also to be able to jog around the sports centre by September.  We are giving it our best shot.

LAM, glad the garage are sorting you out.  We went to test drive the Tiguan - I loved it.  The salesman was a bit off with us t the end because he was really pushy - wanting us to buy a new one, but I kept telling him that I couldnt afford a new one and would be looking for used but he kept saying that he could do a better deal on a new one  - i dont think he spoke the same language as me   because the deal may well have been fab but it was still another 5k more then the best used one!!!!! and i am not spending that sort of cash.  Still i only wanted to see how it drove so that i can buy one from somewhere else   - cheeky I know but its loads cheaper.  I hope that you dont miss your little polo too much, I am sure you wont as you will have your mind occupied on your three little ones.  Enjoy the rest of the weekend- make sure you put your feet up and enjoy some of the sun tomorrow!

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all making the most of this lovely weather - we are having bbq tomorrow at my mum and  dad's so looking forward to that.  Gonna try out a new smoothie receipe  tomorrow!!!  Still sticking to the healthy stuff   .

Did any of you read the new about the embryo mix up at the IVF clinic in Wales?  Absolutely disgusting, those poor people.  

We havent heard anything from our letter, so i am taking it as no news is good news   .  I hope they do give us funding for our next go, especially as there has been so much about fertility and age in the press this week.  

Anyway, better get off now - been rambling!  Enjoy the rest of the weekend.

Ells


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

OMG. They put 3 back!!!!

Now just the lovely 2 week wait 

Emma


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
emma - congrats thats great having 3 i didnt know they could thought it was only 2. well done keep yourself rested   

just had my phone call from sarah to say bloods are fine       so can goahead with thaw       and if all ok then transfer is for 2pm tom. mega nervous just want them to be ok

woohoo no more injections     

hope evryone is doing ok
kirst x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Emma, Congrat's.  I didnt think you could have three put back but good for you   .  Sending you loads of     .

Kirst,  let us know - I am sure everything will be fine.  Their derost success is very good!!

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well.  

Just  brief message today as just rushing out the door.

Ells


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Ems- Glad transfer went well.... I am suprised they put 3 back as well.... you could end up with triplets or more like me..... Praying it works for you. Make sure that you get lots of rest and take care of yourself.

Kirst- Good luck for tomorrow- Hope the defrost goes well... make sure you also take it easy and rest up.

Hello to everyone else.

L


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi, its because i am now over 40, old birds get to keep more eggs    .  quite scary really but i know the odds for triplets is only 2% so not much chance.

Emma


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yay Emma!  Good for you   Try to rest as much as possible to let those triplets snuggle in tight  

Kirst, great news!  Good luck for the thaw!  I know that is the hardest wait of all   It will be nice to have Emma to wait with  

Ells, how was the BBQ and new smoothie recipe?  Great I'm sure.  I hate car salesmen.  We try to avoid them and are a bit naughty really as we tend to buy the day we see it.  We do lots of emailing questions beforehand though and have bought a special service which tells you details of the cars history from the reg mark.  Luckily we were made aware of a catagory C write off with one car we were interested in.  We are a bit weird like that though, only a few weeks ago we bought a little farm run about from eBay, then previously a £25,000 Jag which we only saw when it arrived at home as it came from up North, a little less risky as it was new, but scary as it was more expensive Jag XJR, right through to importing two brand new cars from Korea as they weren't available in the UK, and then a used 4x4 from Japan - those are a bit nervewracking as you see them unpacked from the ship and just pray they're ok!

Sofia, sounds like you are very organised for your holiday  albeit crazy for even thinking of jogging down that beach  Still, having kept up your fitness as you have, I bet in a way you need to do it now as part of your routine.  Almost like brushing your teeth in the morning. Have fun and enjoy it!  Looking forward to seeing some pictures! 

LAM, yay on sorting out the finer details of the Touran!  VW are good cars, DH has one now and has no problems with it (other than a sticky automatic boot release although that is mainly due to me not being patient or leaving things in the way of the catch - whoops!)  How are you feeling?  Are you taking belly pictures?  I would love to see some if you are.  I always took them on a Monday night every week and love to look back now.  I really miss my bump.  You must be getting a date for the anomoly scan soon?

Big hello's to everyone else!

I had a busy weekend.  I went to the Caspian Horse Society AGM and got on the council   Before it was a tour round the National stud.  Absolutely crazy money there.  The stallions are worth £millions and each covering is £10,000 and they can cover up to 200 mares during the mating season.  Crazy!  The horses were stunning and the foals were adorable.  So friendly too.  

It did mean that I had to leave Myles and Keilidh all day.  This is the longest time to date.  I missed them and when I got home, they weren't back home, so I went upstairs to try to cool their room down and weirdly, I smelt them in their room which I never notice before.  They were happy to see me, and wanted to tell me all about their day with Daddy.  He took them to a light airfield and they saw all the planes up close and taking off right over them.  They were so excited that they didn't go to sleep until 10pm.  They kept shouting for me to tell me that they saw a red plane and a blue plane and a white plane...  It as as if I had been there in the end


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
just letting you know had phone call and all 3 survived         

gotta get 12.30 boat over and have transfer at 2pm, hopefully they are still really good quality they putting best two back in. cant wait just want them back in, will speak later
hope you all ok
kirst x


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Great news Kirtsy...good luck for transfer

Emma


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thats great news Kirst.  I am sure everything will go smoothly this afternoon, will be thinking of you hun   .  

Emma, how are you feeling hun?

Witters, the smoothie was yummy - we had strawb's, blueberry's, mango, blackberry's and pomegranate - it was scrummy.  Going to try mango, kiwi, passion fruit and nectarine this week   .  We had a lovely BBQ thank you, it was nice not to have to do anything for the afternoon  .  I hate car sales men too - they always talk down to you!  I have only ever met one nice one and he works at the BMW garage, he's very nice and always makes a lot of sense.  The AGM sounds interesting, welldone on getting onto the council.  I bet its a sight to see all those horses.  It sounds like your little ones had a great time looking at the planes.  

Sofia, have you left for your hols yet?  If not thenjust wanted to say have a fab time and enjoy yourselves   

Hi to eveyone else, hope you are all well.

Ells


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi All

Witters- congrats on getting on to the council.... must have been strange being away from your little two for so long. I have not taken belly pictures- didn't think of it... took one at around 10 or 12 weeks but will get DH to take some... i feel huge... but I am told I am carrying it well... really feeling it in my pelvis and off to see a private physio tomorrow am. I have my 19 week anomoly scan next weds...exciting and daunting- where does the time go?

Birdey- Hope transfer went well. Rest up and take care. Hope they snuggle in tightly.
Ems- Hope you are recovering well from Et and taking care of your 3 little ones.... hope they snuggle in tightly.
Ells- well done on sticking to the healthy smoothies etc... I might just have to have a go at making a couple.
Sofia- Have a fab holiday.... you so deserve to off line and relax.
Nelly- Hope you are well.

Hello to anyone else I might have missed.

L


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi girls,

Great news Emma and Kirsty - keeping everything crossed for you   all the very best of luck   

Witters - thanks hun, know bit mad but like you said it kind of becomes part of a routine and also I haven't really done much exercise the past month or so anyway   and I loved doing it last year.. so much nicer to jog along the beach in an exotic location than to do it here lol...

Ells- we're all packed..one more work day, we go to London tomorrow to stay with my mum and fly on Thurs morning... thanks for the wishes  

Lorna- hope you're doing well and thanks for the hols wishes  

Anyway hope you're all well.. short and sweet but wanted to pop in quickly... chat after hols.. thinking of you all and wishing everyone undergoing treatment all the very best of luck      

bye for now
xxx
Sofia


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
well got 2 embies on board thankfully, they are day 3 5 cell but have no idea what that means. when we got there we were told that all 4 were 4 cell but one of them was not very good so they knew which two to use. then just before putting them in she came and said that both had divided again late stage into 5 cell which was really good. had no idea what she was talking about but if she was happy so were we. 
all went fine, but long trip home and just kept bursting into tears, feel really tired and teary think its just relief of having them on board but also keep thinking about the outcome. got the rest of the week off so gonna chill out at home watch some tv and surf net keep myself occupied. 

sofia - enjoy your hols you deserve a break  

thanks everyone for your support you have all been great

kirst x


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Yay Birdey,
  I can understand that you are tired and teary sweety.  It feel a bit like you are holding you breath all this time - will the survive the thaw, will they be goot enough quality to put back.  Hopefully, you are now exhaling   and the plan to get loads of rest sounds excellent.


PoDdy


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

thanks poDdy think it is def relief, and injections been making me really tired so no more of them should help me. borrowed my mums laptop so can relax on sofa watching tv how are you doing?
kirst x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

ladies - how do i get one of those tracker things at bottom of your posts?
thought i could drive myself mad with countdown of this 2ww   

kirst x


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Sorry, I don't know how to do the ticker    it's a bit beyond me  

I feel tired, maybe it is the injections.....

PoDdy


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Kirst   well done hun.  All looking good!  You know its fine to cry and feel relieved,    .  This is such a hard process, add in all the drugs and our heads and hearts dont stand a chance!  Remember you have to chill out, relax and take it easy.  Keep your PMA up - sending you loads down the wire     .  I like the sounds of the laptop in front of the TV - very chilled hun   .  Witters gave me the instructions on the last thread about the tickers but I cant remember exactly how you do it.  I think you have to google the ticker name and then follow the instructions on what you want, then copy the 'code' into your profile page and it should work   .  I am sure someone will tell you better then me but I think thats the basics   .

Sofia, enjoy your holiday, you deserve it sweetie.  Make sure you spoil yourselves and come back nice and brown.  

LAM, cant believe how quickly time is flying, gosh!  It only seems like last month that you said you were expecting twins   .  I bet you have a nice growing bump!  I hope the physio helps.  Have you heard of the Alexander technique?  Its supposed to be really helpful in pregnancy, its all about how you hold yourself etc.  The physio should know about it.  I cant believe you are having your 19 week scan, I bet you will get some really good images and see their little characters.  You'll have to upload some picies for us to see.

PoDdy, you are not too far off now.  ET set for 1st July?  How are you feeling?

Emma, 2% - dont believe all the statistics hun   , cos you know what will happen.....  you might end up with quads yet   .  Hope you are feeling okay and taking it nice and easy.

Witters, hope you are okay and that your new position wont keep you too busy.

Hi to anyone else I may have missed.

I have a question.... I thought AF had started yesterday, some very small brown stuff when I wiped but nothing today, havent had this before.  AF is due on Thursday or Friday (I think   ) , where i didnt bleed properly after the BFN I am not sure of what my dates etc are.  I had expected to have a heavy bleed this month as thats what happened before.  Do you think its the treatment messing with my natural cycle etc or just one of those things?  Then again it might be a natural miracle   ?

Made a lovely pasta salad for dinner this evening, felt very experimental   - it came out okay too.  Had fresh chilli's in which gave it a nice kick but not too much - the only problem is that my thumb feels like its on fire as i got some of the chilli under my nail    ! 

Hope everyone has a lovely evening.

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

LAM, will be thinking of you at your scan.  Be prepared for a long one as they need to measure everything on each baby.  They usually allow 30 minutes per child.  Tell them if you are uncomfortable and try to lay slightly on your side rather than your back as it will avoid excess pressure on your nerves.  I almost passed out once because of it and that's what they told me to do in future 

Kirst, yay!  My embies were also frozen on day three and one was a 4 cell, the other an 8 cell (not sure which is which) and as you can see, didn't make much difference as to which stuck.  Gaining cells so quickly following the thaw is a fantastic sign as it shows they are strong   You have every right to feel confident   

Oh, tickers, go to lilypie and then you simply follow the instructions   Any problems, let me know.  It should be pretty easy as I updated mine today funnily enough 

Ells, strange about the bleeding.  You will probably find she appears full flow shortly after posting   I have always taken it as - what would it do if only wearing knickers?  Stain? That's spotting.  Make a mess?  That's AF.  AF needs to be red blood as that is fresh blood.  She may well be on her way, many ladies find they spot first as she kind of clears out the system.  I also find that when I ovulate, I get a good, clear AF as the whole hormone level works - i.e. progesterone suddenly drops an so the lining gets it's que to shed.  When I don't ovulate, it can be a much longer cycle and far less clear.  It has been known to have a good week or two of spotting before she actually appears which can be very frustrating and confusing.  I hope she brings you clear answers soon - and is kind 

I've had an exciting 24 hours.  Keilidh was fine all day and ready for her bed last night.  10 minutes later, she was screaming in pain and inconsolable for 45 minutes.  She wouldn't even take any medicine when usually she would drink a beaker of it if she could.  She went back off finally for another 10 or 15 minutes before starting all over again.  Typically, DH was in Edinburgh, so I was on my own.  Luckily Myles slept through it all.  

The second time, she was really complaining of tummy ache and clinging onto hers eyes, shouting my eyes! My Eyes!  I took her downstairs to distract her and see if I could see anything but they were firmly shut.  I tried taking her outside and looking at things but she was still screaming and shouting to go inside.  I then tried to take her into my bed, but they are both funny and will only sleep in their own beds.  She did however try to settle down but kept waking up screaming and thrashing about.

I wasn't happy with it and the medicines I managed to get her to take were having no effect so I called NHS Direct.  They were really helpful and heard her wake up screaming and making complaints about her eyes.  She got a nurse on the line straight away who also heard her do the same thing a little later.  It was then that everything broke into life!  She said she will send an ambulance round as she clearly is poorly and told me what to do.  Literally minutes later I saw blue flashing lights.  A paramedic came in and looked over her.  He witnessed her behaviour and wasn't happy even though she was not showing other obvious worrying symptoms.  A few minutes later, the ambulance arrived - I thought it was already here after seeing the lights through the curtains.  They said we would have to go to A&E to check her out, so I had to grab some things along with my sleeping Myles who wasn't sure what was going on with all theses strange people in the house!

I must say that I was extremely calm, Myles once over the inital shock was great and thoroughly enjoyed his midnight adventure and Keilidh was a very good patient.  We went in a side room and Keilidh slept in my arms but Myles was wide awake and was playing quietly on the bed with some toys a nurse kindly found for him.  They were very busy and after about 4 hours, they moved us to pediatrics.  I carried Keilidh and Myles walked.  He was a bit slow, so the nurse whispered to him 'can you run?'  He said yes!  So they ran up the corridor and he loved it, giggling away.  

We got seen straight away there and her stomache seemed to have settled but her eyes were still playing her up.  She wouldn't let anyone see them though even in a darkened room.  The main concern I found out later was Optical Cellulose which is very serious and needs to be treated in hospital straight away before damaging the eye or worse.  As it turns out, we are pretty sure it is just conjunctivitus although I am on strict symptom checking watch as conjunctivitus signs are very slight given the pain she was in.  Over the course of the day she has improved so I'm sure she will react well to the eye drops dispite her absolutely hating me for applying them.

Poor Nanny and Grandad got a call at 5am to ask if they could drive to my house to pick up my car which luckily we have him insured on as it has the car seats.  They were very good and Nanny took the day so she could stay with us which let me get a couple of hours sleep.  Hopefully tonight will be much less active!  Poor Daddy obvoiusly felt dreadful for not being there and oddly relieved that I reacted in that way rather than being scared to do anything about it.  They have both gone to bed well tonight and Keilidh still has the special stickers the paramedic put on for the heart monitors.  They act like little buttons, and she believes they help make her feel better.  I told her if she feels poorly, to try to press the buttons and hopefully she will feel much better.  She smiled and snuggled up.


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow witters what an adventure.... glad it turned out not to be serious. Hope that Keldith is making a full recovery... it must have been really scary... but well done you sound so together and organised. I hope that you had a peaceful night last nigh and no more adventures.

Kirst- Glad that you have 2 little ones snuggling in tight... I was very yeary after ET... I think it wsa down to wow it has finally happened we might actually have a chance of this working and utter disbelieve that we had got that far. Take care, drink lots, rest up and try not to anyalise every symptom.

Pody- Hope you are not to tired.... the injections are like that really mess with you. Any idea when EC will be?

Ems- Hope you are resting up.

Sofia- Enjoy that holiday.... have a relax in the sun for me.


Will try and put some scan pics up soon.... I have them on the new computer from the scan at 14 weeks... will dig them out. and then also try and put up scan pics next week.

Working from home today.... so plan to get some rest.

Take care

lorna


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
witters - wow sounds like you had a mega busy night I'm glad it all turned out ok and that ltillens are both ok, glad you got some rest. thanks for advice on tickers gonna try today whilst resting. love having laptop its fab  

ells - i think the tx just messes with your body I'm sure af will arrive soon, i was told i would have bad one after mc and never did as i was messed up took me 3 months. but then i don't have regular ones so prob diff for me. how are you feeling?

poDdy - hope you doing ok and not too tired, i just keep trying to grab some sleep anywhen i could it was the only way i could get through it

lam - wow like ells said it seems only week ago you said you were bfp, but i bet doesn't for you eh. are you feeling ok about scan, i bet its exciting, will you find out the sex of babies?

ems - how are you feeling?

I'm still mega teary but feel alot more relaxed after having lay in, just keep setting my alarm for eight for tabs and pessaries time, nice but if they work i don't care. i did have thought this morning though. my test date is 30/6 but when i worked out when af is due although i don't normally come on on my own, I'm actually due on 24th June. so does that matter, i presume its just because of the fet so go with the 30th test date as thats the 2 weeks after et. any ideas?

kirst x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Standard testing time is 2 weeks after transfer (or ovulation in natural cycle) this is because text books say you have a lutial phase of 14 days, but in reality that can vary between 10 and 18 days.  I would wait until the 30th June, to save any uncertainty which will only worry you further


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

thanks witters thats what i was thinking but thought id check with you ladies

kirst x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Blimey Witters - that is an exciting but scary night   .  Really glad to hear that all was okay in the end.  Brave little soldiers!

LAM, good to hear you can work from home and rest up! Cant wait to see the pics   .

Kirst, glad that you are taking it easy and are getting used to your little embies snuggling in    .  Sending you loads of     .

PoDdy, hope you are okay hun.

Sofia, enjoy your holiday.  Looking forwarding to hearing all about it when you get back   .

Hello to everyone else hope you are all okay.

Thanks for the advice on AF.  I am kinda hoping that it does show and I a get a natural BFP this month but I know I am clutching at straws.  I am sure she will make her appearance when you least one her too   .

We are off to France this weekend, so looking forward to that!  

Better go, dinners ready   .

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

A natural BFP would be perfect!  If you ovulate, it is always possible   After all, you get fertilisation with IVF, just hope the good spermies get to that egg first 

Enjoy your weekend aay, sounds lovely 

Off to put some eye drops in Keilidh.  She hates it and so do I.  She keeps telling me she's better and she doesn't like me any more   We quickly make up afterwards though over a chocolate button.  It's times like these that I love her being a chocoholic!


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Right got ourselves sorted....
Here is a link to our scan at 13 weeks. http://www.flickr.com/photos/arty_fish/sets/72157619906036212/

Just had lady from Meridan news raound to interview us she is doing an short bit on multiple births... not sure when it will be on yet... will let you know.

Sort but sweet today as got in from work, interview 6pm- 7.45pm Just grabbed something to eat and shortly off to bed.

Take care all

L

/links


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

lam - those scan photos are amazing   let us know about meridian that will be cool

kirst x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Cool LAM, those scan pics are great.  DH and I said we would do a an album all the way through for ours   .  
The interview sounds interesting, you will have to keep us posted on when it will be on.

Kirst how are you are feeling?  Nicely relaxed I hope.

And Emma, hope you are well and that your three are snuggling in nice and tight.  

Well, AF arrived this evening with avengence   , timed beautifully for our trip to France   .  Looks like DH was right we will be trying naturally in Jamaica - so it will be Marley!!    .  Had the rest of my blood results back today as well.  GP said that I have a high white blood cell count, which is the indicator for inflamation - crones or collitis, something has come up on my protein too (he told me to ring the clinic about it and see what they say) also my red blood cell count is high which means I'm not anaemic but my blood is a bit thick.  So it means that I would have to have something more then just baby asprin and definitely need something for the inflamation, dont know about the protein business but hopefully Sue will be able to advise on that.    I am quite relieved that I have these as it means that I was right that it was something with me and they should be able to fix it for it to work   next time.  The   is viscous today   !

Witters hope you have gotten over your eventful 24 hours and are having a calmer more relaxed evening today.

Hi to everyone else.  Enjoy your weekends, looks like the weather is going to be great  .  

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

LAM, thanks for the link to your scans, they are great!  Isn't it amazing that at just 13 weeks they already look like little people?  You will certainly have to tell us more about the interview, definately will need a copy for their baby book 

Ells, glad that AF arrived, but sorry she is being nasty   Typical timing, we should have all guessed that   I'm sure you will still have a good time.  I'm glad you have some answers from the blood tests.  Would rather nothing was wrong but atleast now you have a plan to work towards to get everything just right 

We are all much better now thank goodness.  DH is back from Edinburgh so hopefully will have a good weekend, especially with the weather


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
ells - really pleased that you have got soem answers, least now the clinci will be able to put in place tweaks to your cycle so that you can get your bfp next try  
as much as you dont want anything to be wrong least they have found some things that you can sort out and you know why tx has not been successful, gives you chance to look forward to next one. are you ok about test results?

witters - glad you all ok, can i ask you how many trys of ivf did you have before you got your little ones?

em - how are you doing on this nice little wait, hope you feeling ok?

poDdy - hows things going with you, not long now   did you decide on how many frostied you gonna tae out to thaw?

lam - hope you feeling ok with your three  

im not bad still rally down and dont understand why just pleased i got my week off work,  had arguement with friends last night, we were ment to be seeing them for her husbands birthday this weekend, but she told me that her nephew has gt chicken pox she has been with him every day. so i said that we would not be coming around becuas eof the risks. i then get a phone call and she said that she has phoned the doctor and they said it will be fine because i have already had chicken pox so there is no risk. i have tried to say to her that if there is any risk then i dont want have to put us in that situation. even if im eing over cautios id rather that then risk anything. she knows about tx but just doesnt understand. 

sorry for rant
kirst x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Kist, sorry to hear about the argument   I would stand by your decision and it's up to her what to think.  When I was just beginning treatment, so not even stimming, I was told my DH's business partners son had chicken pox, and like you, we wre due to see them.  I asked the clinic and they said to steer well clear even though both DH and myself had already had it.  It is not only the chicken pox, but the secondry, often harder hitting shingles which is possible to get instead.  If there is any risk and you are aware of the full picture (i.e. not oh no, I've already seen them) then you would be foolish to go just to please your frien.  If you are pregnant,   you will have the worry, if you are not, you will have the guilt and hatred.  Not worth any of it 

I had my first IVF in June 2005 but as you know suffered with severe OHSS, so didn't reach transfer.  I then went onto FET in November 2005 with my 3 frosties and got my BFP that cycle.  So 1.5 th attemp   I was extremely lucky and do appreciate that


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

thanks for that witters good to know its not just me being over protective of my little embies. just dont wanna risk anything at all so if she was any kind of friend she will understand.

kirst x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Who cares if you are being over protective?  They are very special to you   I'm sure she will understand, it just sounds like she really would like you to be there.  I'm sure there will be other birthdays - I wonder what her thoughts on bring a newborn to his next one are


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey Birdey,
You are making the right decision.  I expect she is just disappointed and you are right, she doesn't understand - the cost, the emotional investment the drain on your body all for a bambino that needs every chance it can.  Just because you have had chicken pox before, doesn't mean that being exposed to it again wont affect a baby.  Also, like Witters says - shingles is the secondary infection of chicken pox. 

Don't go too hard on her   

I am fine thanks.  DH has had to set an alarm so I remember to take my evening tablet - durrrrrrr  He was out in London last night and had to call me from a restaurant to remind me   I don't know how I will remember to take it at lunchtime.  I was always useless at taking the pill, as I don't think there was a single month when I remembered to take it every day   

You are right time is flying since I started the tablets, just 1 more working week to get through and then we'll be on the down hill slope to ET  

PoDdy


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

PodDy, you should cut off a tablet and put it somewhere you are likely to go at lunchtime, i.e. tape it to the fridge door or somewhere equally as obvious.  I too am awful at remembering.  I am on metformin twice a day and have been for over a year now and I still need prompts to remind me...

We had a power failure today, just a tripped rcd, but I was with PeJe at the time.  We have a UPS (battery power) for the computer and fish tank so it shouldn't be too bad.  DH got an email to say power had been lost so I whizzed back home (well, as fast as you can with two toddlers and a pony) and got back to flick the switch.  He got the second email to say it was back up so we thought it was ok.  He's just got back in to check and it must have been seconds too late as it was shut down.  It was done safely, but means all those explorer windows he had opened were lost and now we can't remember either which ones they were or what the web address was.  He's being very good, but no doubt is grumbling quietly inside!


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Witters,
Glad I am not the only one who is   when it comes to repetition.  The trouble is, I am working so hard to try to forget the whole ttc thing, that I forget altogether and then forget I am actually having treatment  

Sorry to hear that you weren't able to save the computer from shutting things down.  Has DH tried looking at the history of his websites visited? I always save things to favourites, as the number of times I have come back to my computer and it has re-booted itself due to an update - so frustrating  

PoD


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I expect he's doing that as we speak.  The only thing is he's using Vista which has windows, then tabs in each window.  He sometimes has 10 tabs going on.  Not sure if the history thing still works or how much history it can recall   He's still very quiet which is a good thing 

 about the trying to forget about TTC'ing even when on treatment.  You sound like an expert!  Atleast you can focus your mind on something.  Hey, you should try a self hypnosis birth, much better than pain relief I hear


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

poDdy - thanks for pm it really helped   . as for the tablets i have set my alarm for eight two and ten its the only way that i can remember. i think when im back at work ill put the two o clock tablet on my lunch as i know i will never forget my food  

kirst x


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Been a little quiet on here the last few days.
How is everyone.

Ems and Kirst- Hope the 2ww is not driving you too mad... thinking of you both and sending you positive vibes.
Pody- hows things going with you... hope the tablets aren't giving you too many side effects.
Witters- hope you had a good weekend and drama free.
Sofia- Hope your enjoying your holiday.
Ells- How was your weekend away- hope that you had a restful time.

Hello to anyone I have missed.
I am really tired at the moment- now taking Spatone as the Iron tablets were making me feel really sick.

Catch up later in the week.

L


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

just wanted to pop in quickly, just about to head out the door!

LAM, I am not surprised you are tired, take it easy and chill out.  I hope the new tablets will make you feel better and not so sick.  

Kirst, totally understand your point, i would have been the same!  People dont understand how important all this is and how we need to do everything we can to make sure it works   .

Ems, how are you feeling hun?

PoDdy, not long left hun.  Are you excited?

Witters, how was your weekend?

Hello to anyone else I may have missed   .

Well our weekend was great, we really enjoyed it.  Knackered now but worth going over.
I have had a bit more info on my blood tests and they show immune issues and also blood clotting issues, my blood readily clots and very quickly, which means I wont bleed to death   but I  am at risk of clots.  So it seems I will definately need heparin.  I faxed the test results through to the clinic and hopefully Jacqui will give me a call tomorrow and let me know what she thinks and whether or not I will need to have any additional support with the next go.  Still nothing back from the PCT about our appeal so I am taking it as no news is good news   .  

Only 2 weeks until our holiday, so really looking forward to that.  Trying to decide what to take and whether to a little over or not   .  I am sure DH will tell me I am taking to much!

Hope everyone has a fab evening.

Ells


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies

ells - really pleased you enjoyed weekend prob just what you needed and least you got your hols to look forward too. sounds like they will be able to help with next tx, let us know what they say.

lam - no wonder you tired honey, hope new tabs kicj in soon for you.

well im only week tom for testing come on time go quicker  

hope everyone else is doing ok  

kirst x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

ONE WEEK LEFT  

god its doing my head in, with last pg i had symptons with sore boobs and af felt like arriving but this time nothing does that mean its not gonna work?

i know its prob just my mind playing tricks but surely if i had symptoms before i would this time too?

i hope everyone else is not as mad as me  

take care 

kirst x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Kirst, hun dont read into anything  .  Everyone and every go is different.  Dont forget that they are probably still nestling in and may not have kicked out enough hormones yet!  Keep thinging positive thoughts and stay relaxed    .

Hope everyone else is okay.  

I am in the process of completing an Employment Tribunal respsonse form   - complete waste of time as usual (in our case), the guy is claiming unfair dismissal but it was fair but what a lot of work it generates   .  I have to get it up to the tribunal office in London (its for our Essex office) by 1st July.  I want to get it done by this week - Friday and then its finished!  Fun - NOT!   .  These forms are a real pain and you gotta get the wording right!  better get on with it I spose!

Hope everyone has a good evening.

Ells


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Ells, Birdey, LAM,

Gosh I am tired!    
Managed not to forget a tablet yet, but only because DH e-mails me and calls me    Only a week to go, but I don't feel excited        I just have so much to do at work before I am off and I feel guilty passing all my work on to other people.  Everyone has been great and the actual work they will have to do whilst I am away will be minimal, but I can't help feeling bad and I really want to leave everything in an organised state.

Today I was trying to think how normal I felt before putting myself through all this    we must be mad......  

It sounds strange, but I really can not imagine what it must be like to decide you want children and then get pg - does that really happen to anyone? Whereas in the past I would have thought doing IVF would be strange, it is now the reverse.  If everyone had to go through this, then they wouldn't take their children for granted, that's for sure  

PoDdy


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi poDdy

the tiredness is horrid isnt it? good you can pass your work on and it you will get it organised. cant believe its only week to go for you im sure you will feel more excited when they are back in you and its real again. what date is ure bloods?

kirst x


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi guys, haven't been around for ages but thought I would pop in and see how everyone is.  

Witters, can't believe that your twinnies are three!!   Wow! They look like real cuties.   Sorry to hear about your night time trip to hospital, but relieved to hear it was a false alarm.

LAM, you sound like you're doing really well with your twinnies too - will look forward to hearing about the Meridian clip. Not in their area anymore but friends are so will try and get a recording.  

Hi to eveyone else, and to all the newbies. My friend is just starting her 6th cycle at The Wessex this week so I'm keeping everything crossed for another run of BFPs.


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi spolgesmum
congrats on your bfp half way there are you feeling ok with it so far? your son looks gorgeous you must be so proud, take care of yourself and your little ones  

kirst x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Happy belated birthday Alexander!  And half way through his baby brothers 'cooking' - where does the time go?


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies

help im going mad have been feeling rough last couple of days and not sure if its me going to mad about the 2ww. been feeling dizzy, sick and mega tired. the sickness is driving me mad. but not sure of this all good or bad signs. had pains in left side again last night and today. not sure if im just reading into it all, this while tx sucks.

sorry for me post

kirst x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Evening ladies,

Hi Splodgesmum, hope that you are feeling well with your pg.

LAM how are you hun?  Has the yucky feeling gone now that you have started your new tablets?

Witters, hope you are well.

PoDdy, its great that you can get people to cover your work whilst you are off but if you are anything like me you will feel guilty for off loading it.  At least you will be able to chill out and relax when on the 2ww.

Kirst, hun stop worrying about your symptoms    they all sounds very positive.   .  Try (I know easier said then done)   and relax.  You have to stay chilled.  If you are worried you should phone the clinic.  I am sure it will all be fine, the 2ww sends everyone   so dont worry about a me post - this is tough and we all know what you are going through.  Sending you lots of         vibes and         .

Hi to anyone I may have missed.

I am off to see the specialist tomorrow about my tummy probs, hopefully he will be able to give me some answers on my blood tests.  I will find out if I have to have any ops etc   , dont fancy having any more poking and proding but I guess if they can get some answers this time at least it will be worth it.

Hope everyone has a fab evening. Just about to tuck it to dnner!

Ells


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi kirst, yes feeling alright now - the first few weeks were a bit of a nightmare cos I've got blocked tubes so needed to be monitored for possible ectopic  , then had a couple of scans which were inconclusive   (not good with history of m/c too), but we're over the worst now hopefully.  

The 2ww really really sucks and it's impossible not to read everything into every symptom  . I remember I used to find the first week ok but the 2nd was torture  . Are you still working or having some time off? I hope you've planned some treats to keep yourself (sort of) sane?   

Witters, I know, time just disappears doesn't it? I really can't believe Alex is one already!  

Ells, good luck with your hospital appointment tomorrow.


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi all

Just a quick update... sorry no personals...

Had our 19 weeks scan today and all looks good...Babies growing well and all bits and pieces were they should be... there is a possibility that one has a cleft lip so we are being refered to Southampton in 4 weeks time to see a specialist who should be able to tell us more. The little one in question kept his hands in fron of his face and would move them long enough... but consultant said that it didn't look quite right. They also didn't want ot show us their bits to find out what they are.... possibly all the same sex... but one he is uncertain of and one being a little shy... although we can gess it is the same as the one hiding his face as they are the twins.

Hope everyone is enjoying the weather.
Catch up tomorrow when less tired.

L


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

lam - glad scna went well and hopefully you will get some answers when you see consultant in 4 weeks, get some rest  

ells - hope app goes well tom let us know how you get on  

spoldgemum - thanks for support, its prob just be being mad, im on day off tom but back in friday, hoope you keeping well

hi to everyone else kirst x


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

Ohmigod, LAM, I completely missed the fact that you were having triplets!!    
What a doughnut!   Good to hear all going well - how exciting!  

Kirst, you are totally entitled to go mad - I found watching crappy DVDs helped, but you have to be careful which ones you choose cos anything with babies in it just set me off.


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi, sorry been a bit quiet, just keeping my head down and trying to get through this horrid 2ww.

Well im on 10dpt and an knicker checking like mad as this is when it was all over for us on both of the last cycles.  No symptons other than the usual aches and twinges, had some horrid stabbing pains on about 5dpt, but have put those down to everything pinging back into place.

Hope everyone else is OK

Love
Emma xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ohhh, exciting times for Kirst and Emma!    to you both!!

LAM, glad the scan went well.  I hope that the cleft pallet worry will give you more promising information next month once they get a better look.  For now, belly rubs and persuasive talking to all three for perfect co-operation next time!


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

thiking of you em  

kirst x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Em's, sending you loads of           vibes, not too much longer   hun   .

LAM hope you are not too tired today.  Its going to be a nice weekend so hopefully you will be able to put your feet up.

Witters hope you are okay.

Kirst, how are you feeling today?  Sending you loads of      and   .

PoDdy, how are you doing hun?

Splodgesmum, hope you are okay?


Well I had my appointment and as I though I have to go in for yet another colonoscopy   , he wanted to do it on 23rd July - just after we get back from holiday but I saw my GP and he doesnt think the steriods will be out of my system by then and he doesnt want me to go through it all only to find the steriods have dampened everything down so I am going to phone the secretary tomorrow and change it to a date in August.  My blood tests are not too bad too,  i am glad I took my results sheet with me as it showed him what it was like before the steriods.  He said that he thought it showed crones so I guess thats what he's looking for.    I am relieved in one way because at least I am getting somewhere, I just hope when they do the scope they can find everything that they need too and then tell me whats gonna happen sooner rather then later.  At least I can then talk to the clinic and we can get the next cycle right with my treatment ready for that lovely BFP   .

Hope everyone's okay, enjoy your evenings.

Ells


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ells - really pleased you got some positive advice from app, def would wait for longer app as steroids do take a while to get out of your body, take it from me i was on them for 7 years on and off not nice. my friend has just been diagnosed with crones, she has been put on steroids and another tablet she has to take evry day the rest is down to diet i think, low sugar and fat. least you no the ball is rolling and you can enjoy your lovely holiday and know that things are being sorted. then like you say they can sort you so you can get your bfp you deserve.  

kirst x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Kirst.   .  I have had steriods before but they didnt really help, all they did was make me put on shed load of weight which I havent been able to loose - until now!  This time though they really have made the world of difference  - its great to be able to sleep through the night without having to get up to use the loo every hour.  My GP said that he wouldnt give me steriods he would use immunosupresents instead as they are kinder to you then the steriods.  Whatever they give me it will be nice to finally get the treatment right and feel better etc, I have had it for about 18 years.  

How are you feeling today?  Are you still tired?

Ells


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ells - that be good if they can treat you without too many steroids. thats how i put on all of my weight when i was ill they stuck me on steroids when i lost my eye sight, i piled on the weight and never lost it. they do make you feel good but side effects not nice but saying that most drugs are like that.
im still mega tired just feel drained and have done nothing the last 3 days, back in work tom, mega bloated and get sicky feeling throughout the day. boobs are not hurting me but have grown but im sure its all just the bloody meds.

kirst x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Kirst - does sound positive.  I hope tomorrow isnt too hard for you hun   .  Thinking of you.

Ells


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies

without tmi is discharge a good or bad sign, or no sign?      

kirst x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Kirst, discharge can be a good sign  but as with everything doesn't necesarily mean the outcome we all hope for.  I hope in your case it is!  You do have some potentially promising symptoms going on  

Try not to work too hard


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
well did something naughty this morning and bought a first response 6 day early test, omg it had faint line. it was mega faint but was there. its 5 days early - just gotta pray it stays with me  

kirst x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

You bad, bad girl!    Symptoms do seem to be getting better   Now, hold that positive thought and resist the tests until the proper test day when I'm sure you will see a definate line


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

ohhhhh Birdey    you just couldn'y wait...what kind of a role model are you   how will I survive the 14 days knowing you got a Big Faint Positive (not big fat positive) 5 days early  

Seriously though, what fantastic news.  Presumably, as there is no trigger jab for FET, this is all your own hormones doing it!  (the reason they tell us not to test early with fresh cycle is because the trigger jab can give a false positive)

Here is a mini disapproving, but excited dance for you, hope you like it.  
      

Hello everyone else.  Gosh. where has the time gone?  It was my last day at work today, so I am all set now.  Not looking forward to the pessaries tomorrow or the very early start on Monday    but needs must, I suppose.  Very tired    Just hoping that I don't think about work at all whilst I am off, or I will get stressed.

PoDdy


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Ohh.... birdey..... Please step back from the pee sticks...... I am glad that it came back a faint positive... stay positive, rest and look after yourself till test day...... I know its hard but please resisit.     for test day.

Pody... Hope Monday goes well.... at least you should have good weather to enjoy whilst you are off work.       for you that it works.

Ells- Glad you are beginning to get some help with your health problems... hope you can get it all sorted soon. Not long till your holiday... where are you going?

Witters- Hope you and the little ones are enjoying this summer weather.

Ems- Hope that you are well and surviving the 2ww torture... good luck for test date.

Splodges Mum- hope that you aren't finding the weather too unconfortable.

Sofia- Hope the holidays going well.

Well we are off this morning to pick up our new car.... exciting and scary... then going to do a bit of baby browsing.... may even let myself buy a few bits... but must get some more loose fitting tops for myself with all this hot weather.

Enjoy the weekend.

L


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Naughty, naughty Kirst   but....... all sounds very good.  Early congratulations to you both.   .  Have you told DH?

LAM - ooooh exciting about the car!  Have fun shopping!  - We are going to Jamaica!  Cant wait.

Witters how are you hun?

PoDdy, its good that you are now able to rest up - I hope that you can make the most of the nice weekend.  Not too long now, I'll be thinking of you on monday.  Good luck hun.

Sofia - are you back yet? How was it?

Splodgesmum, how are you hun?  Hope you enjoy the weekend.

Well I have booked to have the killer cells test done at the clinic- as its only a blood test I have booked it in for the morning of my scope, get it over a done with then!  We will then decide whether to have some more test done for immune issues once we've got the results back for this!  Hope everyone has a fab weekend, the sun is starting to poke its head out!!!

Ells


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Morning Ladies,
I am extremely shocked but ecstatically happy to tell you that we got a   this morning. It is still sinking in and im afraid we are being very cautious about it at the moment as i have had a bit of spotting, but OMG     

DH has been so sweet, he cried, which was adorable, i have a feeling i am going to be wrapped in cotton wool for the forseeable.........

Kirst, thinking of you too.....now just the next couple of weeks until scan confirms it all......how will we cope?

Love
Emma xxxx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies

poDdy - i know im sorry i just had to do it, but staying away from them, only got to tuesday just praying my little one stays with me this time. thats good you in tom, let us know how you get on, good luck and ill be thinking of ya  

ells - glad you got some tests sorted, hopefully they will give you the answers you need to be able to move on with treatment. i bet your well excited about holiday  

lam - i dont blame you needing to get some tops, you must be boiled, the car must be exciting, how are you feeling?

em - good luck for tom testing, ill be thinking of you   

witters - hope you ok?

splodgesmum - how are you doing?

take care kirst x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

emma - that is fantastic news congratulations, hopefully i can join you, im staying away from them until tuesday so hoping its still all well. well done

kirst x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Congratulations Emma!!!!!!

[fly]             [/fly]

Take it easy and en enjoy the next 8 months hun. Welldone!!

Kirst, 2 more sleeps and then you can make it official too!!

Hi to everyone else hope you are all okay!

Ells


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow, Wow ,Wow-fantastic news Ems..... now the count down to the scan... that went slower than the 2ww for me.
Huge congratulations to you and Dh.... i too had a little spotting a day or so before test date.

       

Hope everyone has had a good weekend.
Catch up in the week with you all.

Kirst good luck for Tues.

L


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

yay Sploge!!!!! Wooooohooooooooooooo  well done! 
  

I'm just off to my blood test.  Can anyone help me with advice on pessaries?  I put them in, then waited a couple of hours, then really had to go to the toilet (no. 2's) and when I flushed some of the pessary was in the loo....  now worried I am not getting the doseage.  Then this morning I didn't go to the loo, but there was loads of stuff in my knickers    

I woke up this morning with dreadful AF pains  

Oh well, I have my blood test today, so I suppose that will tell me if it is working or not.


I'll let you know how I get on
PoD


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi PoDdy,

Good luck for your blood test today.  I just wanted to reassure you about the lovely bum bullets.  I have always been told that it  takes about 30 minutes for your body to absorb the hormones and that there is more hormone in the pessaries then you need so dont worry about the discharge.  Also they are made with 'fat' so melt when they are warmed up in your body.  The discharge is probably the fat coming out.  The clinic told me to put the pessaries in the front as its less messy and absorbed better by the body, also they told me to do them at night once I was in bed and then about 20mins before getting up in the morning.  It always looks like such a lot coming out but I dont think in reality that is.  If you are worries you should speak to the clinic when you are there hun.  Good luck.

Morning to everyone else!

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Emma, yay! Congratulations! You know about all my bleeding episodes  I do understand the worry though and hope it's all good signs for you 
[fly]                          [/fly]

Kirst, good luck for your official testing tomorrow!

PodDy, I remember a real mess with the pesseries, and everyone comments about it. As Ells said, it's the carrier which is being repelled, not the hormone. A bit like after doing the deed, the sperm have safely swum where they need to but us poor girls alays end up with the mess once we get up and gravity takes effect! It only takes a dhort while for the hormone to be absorbed, so no need to worry


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

LAM, how was the car?  Exciting times!  I'm sure you will feel much happier this time next month when you are 24 weeks   I bet you are silently cursing this hot weather, you must be very uncomfortable


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Ladies,
Thank you so much, its still not sinking in, dont think it really will until the scan and i get to see it or them  

The cotton wool is out and i have been instructed by DH to stay on the sofa all day.....think I may be able to do that!!!

Just waiting for the clinic to call me back with scan dates....OMG cant belive i am able to type that.

I did another test this morning just to double check, i know, but i think i will need a supply of them for the enxt couple of weeks.  I did a CB digital, it came up with pregnant v quickly and then eventually came up with 2-3 weeks..... seeing the word seems to make it seem more real than a cross.

Love

Emma xxxxx


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Ohhhh Birdey, I cannot wait for tomorrow.  I hope you are chillaxing  

Well, DH just got the call - bloods were fine, so ET on Wednesday afternoon.  We had a bit of a panic this morning, as we had forgotten to speak to the embryologist about how many to thaw, as our con at the Hampshire had said to thaw all 9!!!    but Wessex had said 3/4, but we had never confirmed it.  I was so worried that they wouldn't be able to get my blood that I forgot to ask   so DH called and Sue called back with the bloods info and confirmed we will thaw 4.

They recommend 4, as they expect 1 not to thaw, leaving 3 to compete and allowing us to put 2 back  

Feeling bloated and had bad AF pains this morning, but feeling better now.  Trying to find myself a few projects to focus on through the 2WW. Might start with designing the garden and we plan to get bees, so that needs a lot of planning too! 

PoDdy


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Emma hun, I think thats great!  Really really chuffed for you!  I bet you feel on cloud 9!!!  I think I will be the same as you - keep testing - I've never had a positive test so I think I would keep testing just to see it all the time   .  You'll have to go on ebay hun and stock up!!!

Kirst,  how are you feeling?  It will all be official tomorrow   .  Hope you are staying relaxed and chilled and not working too hard.

PoDdy, glad the blood test went okay.  Hope the advice was helpful re the pessaries.  Did you ask when at the clinic about them?  Good luck for Wednesday, I'll be thinking of you.  I like the sound of having bee's - whats invovled?

LAM, hope you are coping with this hear okay   .  Hows the car?

Witters how are you?  Have your little ones got a paddling pool out?  I was debating about getting one just to put my feet in  !

Splodgesmum, hope you are okay hun and that you are not finding the heat too much as well.

DH has agreed that we should investigate having further immune test done once we have had the killer cells test done and have the results back.  I would rather know - if that makes sense! At least they can be treated and it leads to a successful outcome.  

Isnt this weather great- very warm, I wish I was in the garden though and not stuck in my office   .  Going for my walk this evening, looking forward to that hopefully it will cool down a bit by then.

Ells


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi ells,
Thanks for the info, it was all very helpful    I did ask, as I was at the clinic before seeing your reply) at the clinic and they said the same as you, which, I have to say, was such a relief, as I didn't want to tell DH that I might have mucked it all up  

I think it is a great idea for you to pursue your immune issue to conclusion, then once that it sorted, more than anything you should start feeling so much better.  I always think it is a shame that despite all of the fantastic progress that is made in medicine, one individual rarely finds out what is wrong, as there are so many avenues to explore, so it is really lucky that they seem to be looking in the right place for you.  Like you say, even though the results were not good, they were as now you know what needs putting right.

If it is any consolation, it is way too hot to sit out in the sun for any length of time even with sun lotion on, so I have retreated inside where it is lovely an cool.

DH is working and keeps telling me off for disturbing him   so I am sitting quietly.

PoDdy


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

I am glad they put your mind at rest but I know how messy those darling bullets are   .  Last time when we were doing an FET I thought i had gotten my progynova tablets all wrong   and I panicked in the middle of sainsbury's when it came into my head   .  DH moaned at me but then when we got back I realised I hadnt got the tablets wrong I just read the wrong drug on my instructions   .  Close shave   .

The sun does seem pretty fierce, I had to drive up to head office at lunch time - had the car window open and could really feel it burning down on my arm.  At least we should be accustomed to the heat in Montego Bay   . 

Enjoy your time off hun!

Ells


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Ells, that is EXACTLY something I would do!!!!! I'm sure that burserelin has a part to play in all this - I made some really silly mistakes at work last week - so embarassing    I felt like such a numpty.

PoDdy


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies

poDdy - thats brill about your bloods today bet you relieved, do you have to phone tom about thawing? with regards to pesseries i had to ask the clinic too as was getting paronoid that i was not getting enough. they told me that whjen they go in you absorb the hormone and the fat comes out, so once the fat is out you know you have absorbed the hormone. if that makes sense ? are you off work now?

ells - thanks for pm, glad you deciding to pursue tests as poDdy said be good to know whats happening. 

lam - hope you mnaaging to stay out of this heat and that you are not too uncomfortable

witters - the paddling pool idea ells said about sounds good eh? do they like the water?

ems - have you had your scan date yet? how are you feeling?

spoldgesmum - hope you too are not to uncomfortable in this heat

well only one more sleep til otd excited now just praying everything gonna stay ok, im so worried about mc again but gotta take one step at time. i have felt sick all day again today finished work now and gonna colappse on sofa while ad does dinner. habe got tuesday and wed off as wanted to have some time when get result if good or bad, so least i can rest. hope this is our time    

kirst x


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi Ladies,
Kirst fingers crossed for you for tomorrow, im sure it will be fine.

PoDdy, good luck for the thaw.

I have my scan date 20th June, so 3 long weeks....aaarghhh....... how many tests am i going to do between now and then.

Love
Emma.


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

ems - when was your et and test date? hopefully i will be 4 weeks tom might be near you for scan if all goes well  

kirst x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Kirst - I am sure it will all be fine tomorrow hun   .  Glad you will be able to rest up!  We will all be waiting for the official confirmation hun. 

Ems, 20th July - I am sure that the wait will be a killer, there are some good deals for job lots on ebay   .  

PoD - you and I must be very similar  .  I blame the drugs too   .  If its not he drugs its the stress   !  

Home time - yey!!!!!  

Hope everyone has a good evening.

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yay for the scan date Emma!

Kirst, I'm sure it's your time  Enjoy your long 3ww with Emma!

Yes, we all love the water. We have the hot tub, so that is lovely to take a dip at any time of the day  We have dropped the temp a bit though as the 37C is way too hot at the moment. Myles and Keilidh do have a big blow up slide thing which lands in water which they love, but it only gets set up when we actually have the day to spend outside. Here's a pic...



















Here is some clips of them splashing in the water - CLICK HERE


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

witters - ah bless them, i love all your piccies your so organised  

kirst x


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Kirst, et was 15th June and OTD was today 29th, i was naughty and tested a day early as we were convinced it hadnt worked!!!

fingers crossed for tomorrow

Love
Emma


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi All

Wow its hot.....The new car is great and has brilliant air con... how I wished this afternoon I could take my whole class out there and sit in comfort.

Ems- Glad that you have got scan date through..... I still wonder some days if I am really pregnant and still have a couple of test and have been tempted to do them... even with a hugh stomach now.

Kirst- good luck for tomorrow... will be thinking of you.

Witters- a hot tub- how lovely.... must be lovely just to relax in in the evenings.

Ells- Glad you and Dh have decided to go ahead with more tests.... hopefully will result in a positive outcome. This weather must be like you are on holiday already apart from having to work. 

Pody- Glad the bloods are good... will bethinking of you and hope your little ones thaw out and divide nicely.

Splodgesmum- Hope you are coping with this heat.

Hello to anyone I have missed.

Take care

L


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

LAM, have you begun feeling them yet?  I was 19 weeks something when I first felt a little kick.  Once that starts, you really begin to enjoy your pregnancy.  It will be weird too how you will tell each baby's kicks apart


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
well its a   for us we are both so chuffed but also really scared. we really are praying this little one stays with us    

kirst x


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

yey CONGRATULATIONS  kirsty.
                

Maybe we will be at the clinic at the same time.

Love 
Emma xxxx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

thanks emma, i have just phoned them and they getting nurse or consultant  to phone back to explain what happens next. just need to sort my meds out as nearly out and they need to send them, plus wanna get date in.

im so scared !

kirst x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

i cant get my ticker to come on  

kirst x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

yey i did it after about an hour  

kirst x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Yey Congratulations Kirst,

[fly]                              [/fly]

Stay chileld and relaxed hun and positive. I am sure it will all be fine. I guess you and emma will be pretty close on the scan dates - wow how exciting. Sending you both loads of  and congratualtions.

PoDdy, one day to go, any news on the embies?

Hows everyone else?

Ells


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Ells,
Hmmmm Birdey asked me that, should I be expecting a phone call or am I supposed to call them?  All I know is that I have to call tomorrow at 10:30 to see if it is going ahead......please advise.  Mind you, I think I would rather not know. DH is in London today and I would hate to get bad news without him here and also, I always make him call them, as I am crap at remembering what they said  

Birdey,
i did my celebratory dance on one of the other threads, but it is not as good as these ones  
Lots of hugs     enjoy your couple of days chilling

Really pleased for you and wouldn't it be great if you and Emma had your scans on the same day  

PoDdy


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi PoDdy,

I dont know how the Wessex do.  At my last clinic the embryologist phoned us to let us know how the thaw went, normally they ring late morning.  I think I have read on here that you need to ring them, I am sure that they will phone you if there is a problem though - but there wont be one hun as they are little fighters - keep sending positive vibes to the clinic   .  If it were me, I would phone them tomorrow as they will tell you how they have divided etc too.  Good luck and let us know if you hear any news.  

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yay Kirst! Good luck with your next moves! Bummer about the extra time with the meds, but what a great reason!! Well done!
[fly]                     [/fly]

Re the thaw, I had to call late morning to see if they survived and to clarify the time for transfer. This was the hardest time of all my treatment so I understand your nervousness


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi,
I think I don't have to call today, as my ET isn't until tomorrow - they were frozen at 1 day, so a day or 2 behind most people's.

Totally chilled about the whole thing, I just hope I can keep this feeling through the 2WW  

PoDdy


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

If you are unsure, a quick call wouldn't hurt   I was a mess at this point, so you have a good heads start if you are chilled!  We will be here to follow you through your 2ww, we have two new BFP's and you know things come in three's?


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Why does grass have to grow?  I keep putting off mowing the lawn, but don't think I can any longer


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Witters,
Don't mow it until the sun is no longer on it...there you go, another few hours procrastination! 

PoD


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Good idea - thanks!


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies

just had my ohone call from clinic and have got my scan all booked its on 15th july 3pm, cant wait now. went to docs this morning and she has written me prescription for my progynova and pesseries so i dont have to pay  

just trying to find dentist as woke up this moirning with piece of my tooth in my mooth, and got big hole in back of tooth where its come from. trouble is i dont have dentists anymore as petrified 

poDdy - you would not have to call today then its tom where they are out longer, they gonna be great ones can feel it  

kirst x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

PoD - whatever you decide we are all here for you.  I am sure you will be fine during the 2ww, keep logged in to FF - it helps keep you sane   .

Witters it sounds like you are going to be busy with the lawn today.  My DH has banned me from cutting our grass as we used to have a flymo and I ran over the cord     .  We have a petrol mower now but i am still not allowed to do it   .  

Kirst, any news on scan date?

Ells


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Kirst, Its before mine, who did you speak to?  Sue called me and said 3 weeks from ET, oh well, still cant belive i have to wait 3 weeks.....arghhhhhh.

PoDdy, if i were you id call, but thats just beacuse im impatient  

E xxx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi emma - jan phoned me back and told me 15th, it might be because of miscarrage before maybe as lost at 6 weeks? they always said  2- 3 weeks i think. its just so scary isnt it? are you feeling ok?
kirst x


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

OMG!!!! I thought i'd try to get online whilst LO is asleep and see how things are on my fave thread - and I get to see the most FANTASTIC news!! Emma!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!! What gorgeous news!
Sooooooooooo - how are you? Yippppeeeeeeeeeeeeee  is DH still at home with you? You 2 must be on   i know I am for you!!

Also - congrats to Kirst - Hello! nice to meet you!

Hello all ladies! Been AGES since I had chance to catch up - I've really missed you all.
What's new?
How are you?
Someone fill me in!!!
Witters - hows tricks with your little angels?!
PoDdy - Good luck with ET babe    

Me - well a quick catch up - Tillie is 7 months and doing really well.  I'm loving it. Damn heat is a killer tho! 
My news (but not the reason for coming on here!) I'm pregnant again - naturally?! I was told by Wessex it was highly unlikey for it to ever happen for us - so we were not being careful...one drunken wedding later...hummmmm Obviously we are very happy but it is still a bit of a shock.  We have just paid for our embies to be frozen for another few yrs!!! As it's so close to Tillie we are going to move back to Surrey where my family live so I can have some more support...I'll still be on the Wessex site tho!

Right - LO is awake so will have to fly.

Emma - really babe - soooooooooo happy for you - will pop in to see how you are when I can.

Good Luck all Wessex ladies having TX.

Big kiss
Lottie XXXX


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Yay Lottie - Congratulations! That is great news   how far gone are you?  I am sure alcohol is a fertility drug - the forst time I met Sue she said 'most children are concieved when alcohol is involved in some way'  

Thanks for the good wishes   

This thread is just full of BFP's at the moment    long may it continue

PoDdy


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

awww thanks huni...Booze certainly played a part!      
Now we have to focus on you!!!!          
Let me know on PM how you get on - that way I'll get a copy on my blackberry...
Keeping all crossed for you angel... XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Congratulations Kirst.... fantastic news.....

Yes witters- proper little kicks started yesterday... before that a general tightening and rippling feeling.

Too tired for personals... catch up tomorrow.

L


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Lottie!!  Many congratulations!  How fantastic to know that your body enjoyed being pregnant and feels you can do it all over again   Well done to you and DH!!

LAM, excellent!  Enjoy every single moment 

Kirst, how awful about the tooth   I hope you find a dentist before it gets too sore.  We have the dentist next week, it will be Myles and Keilidh's first actual look...

I got the lawn mown.  I have to do it as DH gets dreadful hayfever and it really cripples him.  We have a self propelled petrol which is fab, but the self propelled part broke on me so it was really hard work.  Times like this that I hate big gardens!  Myles and Keilidh had a great time though, they love the garden...


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies

poDdy - massive hugs for tom, good luck everything will be fine, let me know how you get on ill be thinking of ya

lottie - congrats on you nbfp bet you were well shocked, good news though  

lam - hope you managing to get some reat honey

ells - how many days now til hols?

emma - how you feeling

well im still bit in shock just gonna try take one day at time and hope for the best

kirst x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

PodDy - good luck!!!!!  Will be thinking of you!

[fly]             [/fly]


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Any news?

Isn't it hot?  We now have 2 decent capacity air conditioners running upstairs and it is still 30C, Crazy!  I'm supposed to be tidying and cleaning the house, but it's just so sticky.  Hark at me   I certainly couldn't live somewhere hot!  Myles and Keilidh got their school uniforms today!  They look very smart even if everything is still a bit big.  Atleast they should get some wear out of it for the £313!!


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi all

poDdy - how did things go today, hope you doing ok?

witters - good job they are big for that much   worth it though

lam - been thinking of you in this heat hope you managing to stay reasonably cool

hope evryone else is doing ok/

kirst x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Evening ladies!

How are our mum's to be?  I hope that you are all doing okay with this heat.  

Congratulations Lottie, you and your DH must be really pleased!

PoD, how did you get on today?  Been thinking of you.  

Witters, I know exactly what you mean, but I think if I didnt have to work and we had a pool - I think I could manage living somewhere hot   .  I'll test it out next week   .  

LAM, I bet the kicks feel incredible, I hope that you havent got a team of footballers in there though   .

We had some good news yesterday, our MP wrote to us saying that she has written to the Chief Exec at the PCT and is insisting that he puts us forward for funding.  The fluky thing is she happens to be he Shadow Minister for Health   .  Both DH and I were really pleased about that.  Hopefully when we get back from holiday we will have a letter from the PCT- I think our GP said the meeting for exceptional cases is the first week of July   .  We also got a quote for our building work by a company that clearly doesnt want the work   .... 95k + vat   and thats not even finished! As you can guess - we wont be going with them!  The other quotes we've had have been under half their quote so we will be picking one of those ones   .

Hope everyone enjoys their evenings and this lovely weather.

Ells


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi All,
Sorry to keep you waiting.  I just felt awful asking DH to pop back upstairs to get the laptop after asking for so many other things all over the house    I'm usually quite organised, but today I just felt like it wasn't going to happen, so didn't get the living room prepared.    We called at 10:30 and were told they hadn't graded then yet, could we wait 30 mins for them to call back.  NO CALL - Argggggghhhhhh DH called them back at 12pm and they asked for another 5 min.  I was convinced they were waiting for a con to be available to talk to us.  Anyway, they did call back and it was great news:

Well, we got one 5 cell that was 'fair', but they were happy with and one 8 cell that was considered excellent    very happy.  Sue said 8 cell top grade was as good as they could ever hope for, so we are really pleased.  

ET was fine, but I had too much in my bladder, so had to get rid of some, but it was still a bit uncomfy, but I figured, no pain, no gain!  

We had decided to plan something nice for this morning, in case we didn't go for ET, so we went to a beekeeping supplies shop and bought our hive! YAY so exciting.  We wont get bees until next year, but sometimes people find a swarm and we want to be ready in case we hear of one through the association.  

Hope everyone is ok with the heat, I don't envy the pg ladies when the weather is like this  

PoDdy


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Yey PoD, what great embies.  Congrats.  I do hope that you are planning on taking it very easy for the next 2 weeks.

Rest up hun and keep us posted   .

Sending you loads of       and         

Ells


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

PoDdy, yay!  Sounds like you have some great embies on board   For reference, we had one 4 cell and one 8 cell, both of Fair quality but with lots of fragmentation.  She told us not to get our hopes up and look at us now!  So I lay bets on that atleast your 5 cell 'fair' one will stick 

Yay for the bee's!  Perhaps you could help me.  Out in the section where we keep the dogs, we have loads of bees.  Most seem to be tiny one's, which are mainly black and all really fluffy so I  guess they are babies  There are a few which are huge 'proper' bee's.  Anyway, they seem to be attracted to something out there but not sure what.  They don't bother anyone, me, the dogs, the children, they just get on with their business and fly around us.  Myles and Keilidh are fine with them as they know that they help collect pollen and get sticky feet from the flowers and then go off and make some yummy honey  One day I counted well over 20, so if your hive is ready and this sounds like a swarm, I'll let you come and take them!!


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

poDdy - Thats fab news, they sound brill embies, we only had 2 five cells, is your test date 15th july? if so thats my scan date too  

hope you gonna rest and keep relaxed

kirst x


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Ladies,
Thanks for the encouragement   

Witters, I reckon you either have a really nice flower   the bees are enjoying, or possibly ther's a hive nearby.  All good for leaving well alone.  The little black ones are probably honey bees, but the different ones are a different variety of bee.  There are loads of different ones, some solitary, some colonial.  We're going to get honey bees.  A swarm is when they all gather in a ball on a branch (or such like) whilst scouts go of to find a new home for them.

PoDdy


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

kirst and emma, fantastic news - 2 BFPs since I've been away!  

       

and lottie - that's exactly what happened to us!     Alex was 7 mths when we found out I was pg again - so much for blocked tubes!   Whereabouts are you moving to in Surrey? I live in Berkshire so not far. 

PoDdy, great news on the embies - put your feet up!     

Hi to everyone else - hope you're not finding the heat too hard, it's all over tomorrow!


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Ladies
Can I join your thread? I am in the middle of my first IVF cycle at Wessex Fertility - 11 eggs, only 4 fertilised and hoping for ET tomorrow 

I am using Wessex for the EC/ET and a satelite clinic for the more routine bits. 

So far have been really impressed with the clinic, feel quite hopeful. However feel that some of the team seem quite pessimistic. Maybe they're preparing us for the fact that it may not work?

Good luck to all! 

Cal


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Cal and welcome to our thread.  The ladies on here are lovely and you can see there has been a very high rate of success.  

Good luck with ET and the 2ww.

Kirst, how are you doing?

Emma, how are you hun?  

How's the scan waiting going for you both?

PoD, how are you hunney?  Hope you are staying chilled.

LAM, hope you are okay and that you have managed to cope with this heat.

Witters, how are you and your little beauties?

Slpodgesmum, how are you hun?  Hope that you are not finding this heat too uncomfortable.

Well, thank goodness its friday     .  3 more sleeps until we go on holiday   .  Going to have my waxing done tomorrow morning   ouch!  Need to make sure that i am neat and tidy   .  DH is driving me nuts at the moment   , can anyone suggest a good book which explains about getting pregnant?  I really want him to understand about timing  - you ladies know what I mean.  I dont want to keep on about it but he just doesnt seem to get it when i say, so I figured he could read it and then he would understand it all better   . 

Hope everyone has a great Friday!

Ells


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Ells,
Taking Charge of Your Fertility by Toni Weschler is really great.  Also, he may only have to read the first chapter, where she explains about timing    also, it is full of fact, rather than opinion (felt the Zita books were a bit personalised) and DH is always asking me 'what does the book say about....?'

Hi Cal,
Welcome to the thread!  I too am using the Hampshire Clinic as satellite and found that they tend to be less positive/more guarded than the Wessex themselves.  I had my ET on Wednesday and it was absolutley fine and nothing to worry about,  It was far more comfortable than any smear I have ever had and you get to see them placing the lil ones back    

PoDdy


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Cal, welcome!  I had a similar experience to you, out of 25 eggs only 3 fertilised (all were only of a fair quality).  I did severely overstimulate so had to feeze them though.  They were all very pessimistic, their catch phrase with us was 'don't get your hopes up!' every step of the way which really put a downer on every hurdle we jumped over.  We had the last laugh though as they two put back both stuck!   I hope you can have the last laugh too 

Ells, sorry, I don't really know of any books.  He can certainly look up on the web though.  I found (and still do) the .com version of FF is really helpful.  Along with useful information and articles, it has a charting software which really helps you understand your body and how it works.  You temp every morning and record as many signs as possible and then the software tells you when the best time to   is.   Sometimes DH's find it easier if they don't know as otherwise they feel like a sperm bank and it can quickly loose the spice and romance.  So long as you know, you can try to subtly encourage what's needed    Have you explained to him that us girls only release an egg once during the cycle and that egg only survives for 24 hours, so timing is critical.  Timing is good up to 5 days before as sperm can live between 5-7 days and wait patiently for it's release.  If you are too late however, it is pointless (I'm talking baby making here, not enjoyment!  ) as the egg will already have gone.  A good sign is your cervical position and mucous.  Good que's is when your cervix is nice and high and soft and the mucous is wet and slippery, so basically if it is nice and comfortable for him.  If you are tight and dry, then it's too late   sorry if  !!

Enjoy the waxing!  I must do mine too...

PodDy, thanks for the info on bee's.  We don't have any flowers in that area, just dog pee and poo which they seem to love!  Only I could have strange bee's!


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Are you sure they are bees Witters   strange flowers


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I know!  That's what I can't understand!  Obviously we have various flowers and bushes in the rest of the garden and they were very busy on the fruit trees, but they are now only found in a puddle of pee!   I bet the honey will taste lovely!!!  My advice, don't buy Hampshire locally made hooney just in case...


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks ladies.

PoD - I will see if I can get hold of that book before we go, I'll pop to borders on Saturday.  Fingers crossed they will have it in stock.

Witters - DH is a real pain for not reading stuff and I dont want to keep on - IYKWIM   . I have tried to leave my Zita West book lying around in the hope that he would read it but no - he does need a push sometimes   .  I have been doing the temp thing but I do struggle as I get up at different times and forget to do my temp sometimes or am busting for the loo and cant wait   , but I do have the clearblue ovulation gadget thing - very good!!  

Hope everyone else is okay, how are our pg ladies doing today?

Ells


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Ells,
I def. recommend that book, it will tell you how to adjust your temp depending on what time you get up.  I also wake up at different times and couldn't work out my chart at all, but after reading that book, it all became clear and I can now pin-point when I ov'd in each cycle.  I used to use it to time my progesterone blood test at 7dpo and it showed I had ov'd every time.  When you couple it with the OPK (if they work for you) and CM, it becomes pretty powerful stuff, but you must not get obsessed with it.  I just gave myself the 2 min a day to take temp, record it and anything else on the chart (CM etc.) and then stuff it in the draw until the next morning and just forget about it. 

Hope Borders has it  
PoD


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Hello and thank you for all the warm welcomes!

Ells - thanks for the welcome to the thread. I am a bit of an internet virgin so getting the hand of the ff forum is challenging. 

Witters - thanks for the encouragement - I shall bear that in mind when I feel all around me are being very pessimistic   Great to hear that you have a BFP with similar situation - there is hope!

PoDdy - we are using the same satellite clinc. I am relieved to hear that someone else has experienced them being guarded/pessimistic. Last week consultant told me cycle would be cancelled as follies were not growing, I think it was way too early to be so negative (day 9 scan) and they went on to grow well. I didn't realise you get to see the little ones put back in how exiciting! Good luck with your 2ww   

On less of a downer now, I am hoping that all continues to go ok until ET tomorrow. Hey, what is there left to go wrong now?


Cal


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks PoD.  I will pop out this lunchtime I think and see if they have got it and if they havent I will see if I can order it from Amazon and get express delivery.  I just want my DH to understand it and read it for himself so that he knows what it all means.  That way I dont get all stressy and uptight when he ignores me - IYKWIM   .

Ells


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi CJH,
Yes, Mr O certainly likes to prepare you for the worst    but his heart is in the right place.  He came to see me in hospital when I developed OHSS and did a little informal review meeting so I could be reassured that we would be able to do FET and that we had plenty of embies for 2 cycles.  Gillian isn't allowed to be more positive she told me, as Mr O doesn't like her to give false hope, but she always finishes the meeting with a nice positive comment     She is great to have on hand and it is a bit like having your own personal fertility nurse at times, as she can answer everything.

Good luck tomorrow and take it all in - remember what it is all about.  I felt a bit detached from my ET, but DH told me later that he had a lump in his throat....mind you I wasn't in the most carefree position  

Hey Ells, my DH now demands to see my charts (before he wasn't that interested)   he finds it fascinating I think.  Mind you I am not doing it through this FET cycle, as all I would measure is the false hormones from the pessaries, but I did chart through down-reg to see when AF would arrive    and to check if the provera was working.  I am a scientist by training and profession, so for me it is all good data  NERD!!!!!

PoDdy


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Hey Ladies,

Only got back today.... still feeling jet lagged but had to log on and see how things were with you all.... I haven't read back through the whole thread cos you ladies have been busy chatting whilst I've been away sunnying myself lol   Very pleased to come back to such great news and   s yay.... Congrats Lottie and naturally too ace   Big congrats too Emma and Kirst   really pleased for you girls... has it sunk in? how are you feeling?  Lots of love and hugs to you all    and all the very best of    to everyone... sorry for no more personals but my eyes keep feeling like they have a will of their own to shut   bet I'll be wide awake at stupid o'clock too lol.. oh well... tomorrow will be back home, staying at mum's tonight as it staggers the travelling a bit... anyway lovely to come back to great news   so pleased to see the percentages for the clinic going up in positives yay... gives us all hope......

right bbl hopefully more awake in next few days...

Sofia
xxx

btw we had a fantastic holiday and I would recommend Dom Rep to anyone and the area we went to in particular - Punta Cana - the most gorgeous beach and beautiful white sand you can imagine... paradise... what we needed after we've been through...
xx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hiladies

sorry not been on for couple of days, gotta run again now because im late for work but ill catch up later, hope you all ok, and welcome to the thread cal

kirst x


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Sofia, you sounds really really chilled out.  The holiday sounds fab   .  We are off on monday, decided to get the packing out the way today, all thats left is to put my makeup and hairbrush in and we are ready   .

How are our pregnant ladies?  Are you feeling more comfortable now that the weather has cooled down a bit more?

PoD, how are you hun?  I hope that you are chilling and relaxing!  BTW i bought that book - its huge   .  I rang Borders to reserve it first and just ran in to pick it up- very easy   .  I will some reading to do on the plane   .

Cal, how did you get on?

Witters how are you sweetie?

How is everyone else?

Well I am going to try and log in whilst we are away - I think I will get FF withdrawal symptoms   .  I am taking my baby laptop so hoping the hotel has wifi!  Been busy cleaning and tidying , we have our friends staying here whilst we are away to house and cat sit   and keep our veggies watered!  Hope everyone is having a nice weekend.

Ells


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Ells,
 Everyone will see what you are reading on the plane    I read it from the start and follwed it all the way through (I even accidently read the chapter on contraception - thought it was a bit weird   ).  I think it is better like that, rather than as a reference.  

Have a lovely holiday  

I am very relaxed thanks.  I woke up with lower back pain - the ol' pessaries doing their thing I think.  Also, I had a really sharp, quick stabbing pain in my uterus area earlier today.  It made me draw a sharp breath and it took me by surprise.  DH nearly had a heart attack!  

Of course, I did an obsessive search on t'interweb   and apparently implantation happens around embryo's day 6 (which would be today)   that it was implantation, but I think I am kidding myself    

DH was asking me if we could test early and do it next Saturday    I was such a good girl, I explained why it was such a bad idea    Gold star and smiley face for me  

Just looking through gardening books to get inspiration.  DH has partially agreed to getting a professional in for the planting, as we have no idea what would look good, or what is suitable for planting in our soil and in sunny and shady parts of the garden.  Glad I have a little project to be getting on with between that ond the beekeeping reading.

PoD


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Ladies!

Ells thanks for asking about ET. It went smoothly this morning. 2 embies (1 good 1 fair - whatever that means) and 2 more that were not good enough for the freezer. Was told not to expect any frosties at the outset so was OK with this. Now just got to get through the next 2 weeks!

PoDdy finges crossed that it was implantation pain - you may not be kidding yourself it is around the right time. You mentioned back pain in your post - can that be connected to the pessaries? I have been having back pain a day after starting them. I just assumed that it was all the laying around and resting i have been doing. My DH is too overprotective!

Hope all are having a lovely weekend. 

Cal


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies

ells - cant believe your hols have come round so quick bet you cant wait, you deserve a break.

poDdy - that sounds promising, my pains were in left ovaries and still getting some twinges even now im hoping thats just pesseries though. your good to not test early. i couldnt help myself but jusyt seems to have made the whole thing seem even longer ago now from getting bfp.

cal - really pleased it all well, make sure you get some rest and let them snuggle in  

hope everyone else is doing ok

kirst x


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Hello lovely ladies,

Witters – hey babe – can’t believe your 2! They have grown so much!! How gorgeous?!!! Hope that the heyfever is ok? DH suffers and so I can see how awful it can be – bless you (scuse the pun!) X

Birdy  - Hello! How are you and your little package feeling? So exciting!! Congrats! Hope you’re taking it easy in this heat too?! X

splodgesmum – wow – mad that the same thing happened to you! Hope you are feeling ok? Great to hear from you! Moving to somewhere near Weybridge / Walton – where are you? Big kiss & thanks for the msg X

CJH – Welcome – how are things? Soooo glad that ET went well – all go from here – stay chilled and focus on your precious cargo... It’s such a tricky time eh? We are all with you...X

Sofia – Hello gorgeous! Happy Hols eh? Lucky you! It’s so nice to have some time to get back and chat with some old mates from FF! How’s tricks? X

PoD – Hey you – 2ww now...hummmm I found it pretty tough going but you sound really good! Big WELL DONE for telling DH that testing early is a bad idea! I tested early and it came up neg – I had the worst few days then – and then had a pos – so it really is best to wait to OTD! Gold Star Gal! I’m keeping it all crossed for you darling...X

Right – had my half hour on laptop – now gonna watch TV before bed! DH away working (been away for weeks) so I have very little time to myself...All gd here tho...12wks tomorrow so will start to let the pg feel real.  Still cant get my head round it – i was all geared up for tx at the end of the yr...fingers crossed I wont have to eh?

GOOD LUCK  TO YOU 2WW’S – PRAYING AND BEGGING FOR YOU                
Lol  
Lottie XXX


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi CJH,
Well done, I have one fair and one good too.
Yes, I also got AF pains and back pain after starting the pessaries, I woke up with quite bad AF pains on the 3rd day of taking them so I asked on Monday when i went for bloods and was told that lots of women say the same and also feel 'gripey', which I think means windy and bloated - which I do!     good job I can blame the dog  

Hey Birdey,
You don't sound your cheery self....  hope you are feeling good and resting in between shifts.

Hi Lottie,
Thanks for the lovely words.  I feel fine, I just hope DH's wobbles don't start rubbing off on me    

PoD


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Lottie - Oh my god, I can't believe you got a natural BFP that's fantastic news!! How is Tillie? Did she ever have any more of those no breathing episodes?   So good to hear from you! xxxx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi all

I have had a hectic week and weekend so just a quick catch up.
Welcome CJH.
Lottie congrats on the natural BFP... what a lovely suprise.

Birdey and ems- hope that you are well and resting up.

Pody- Hope that you are chilled and all is going well. I too felt gripey on the old pessaries.

Sofia- Glad that you had a fantastic holiday. Hope that you feel really rested and that feeling stays with you for a while. Did you go running on the sandy beaches as planned?

Ells- enjoy your well deserved holiday. Relax and enjoy.

Witters- hope you have had a good weekend.

Well I am feeling well a the moment, much better now its cooled down and the iron supplement has now kicked in I have much more energy. A little scare a t school as I had a phone call over the weekend that one of the teachers at the Junior school has Swine flu... she teachs the Year 5 children who come down every lunchtime to buddy the year 2a. So I am staying away on Monday until I can speak to my Gp about the best action to take. NHS direct suggest carrying on as normal but speak to my Gp as I am pregnant. So will have to wait and see what he advises.

Hope that you have all had a good weekend.
Will keep you updated and hopefully post more scan pictures this week.

L


----------



## Twiglet (Mar 22, 2007)

Hello everyone

Can I join you?  We have our first appointment with the Wessex today to discuss options.  We are still entitled to 2 more NHS IUI's at QA and start that again this week (just had a BFN   so waiting for AF to arrive....).  But wanted to look at other possibilities as we don't feel that we are being treated as individuals on the NHS.

Bit apprehensive about the Wessex, but their results look positive.  I think it's just the 'going private ' thing - almost like I am finally admitting that we need more help, does that make sense?  Am trying to stay positive but it's SO hard sometimes!

 to all of you.

Michelle xx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Welcome Twiglet.... you are in good hands at the Wesex. Hope the appointment goes well today,


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Welcome Twiglet 
I had reservations about private treatment too. We have used the Wessex as a satellite service so most of the routine stuff has been done elsewhere, but the times that we have been to the Wessex centre have been really postive. The docs and nurses have been really lovely and encouraging.

Lottie - thanks for the encouragement and congratulations!
I have all fingers and all toes crossed for my own BFP. Already monitoring every twinge and it is only 3 days since ET!!!

Cal


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies

twiglet - hi welcome to the thread, dont worry wessex are fab they will be able to sort you out, they have been great with us. hope your app went well and you feel more reassured

cal - how are you feeling, are you getting to rest after et?

lam - glad you feeling good at mo, be good to see some more scan piccies, when you going again?

poDdy - hi, im ok just not been around much, trying to keep rested after mega work, but am not doing any lifting or rails am delegating but its so hard because i would do something in like 10 mins and when i get one of my girls in it takes them that long to understand what i mean then they actually do it half hour later   it will all be worth it. just want my scan date to come quickly. as do you for test date, are you still gonna test pn the right date ?

lottie, sofia and witters, spodglesmum hope you all doing ok?

em - how are you feeling ?

kirst x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies

this is gonna sound really stupid but gpot my scan next week and wondering how your bladder gotta be, never had pg scan before as didnt make it last time.  

kirst x


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Kirst
Is it your 20 week or 12 week scan? When I had earlyish scans it was empty bladder, then for 20 week was advised to have 300ml liquid an hour before the scan (a bit like for ET).  This was 4 years ago and things do change though!

Good luck

Cal


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Kirst, as you are still very early, it will be a transvaginal scan, and so you will need something in your bladder, but not full to make it uncomfortable.  I would check on the day though as you can always visit the ladies room just before


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

thanks ladies
kirst x


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Girlies, welcome Twiglet   

Sorry to symptom watch and I am sure it is the progesterone pessaries, but just wanted to run a few things by you lot.  I have:

1) sore boobets (.Y.)  
2) AF cramps  
3) Looking pg (bloated tummy)  
4) weeing constantly (but drinking lots too)  

Please tell me these are just the drugs so I don't lure myself into thinking I am pg, just to have it taken away by an inanimate pee stick  

Still cheery, but as you can tell, I am a bit more wobbly than before.....had a little   on Sunday when I was convinced I have killed our little embies.... DH is the best and has filled our week with little distractions, so I can't believe it is Wednesday already.

Oh well, one week to go....
PoD


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi poDdy (and all other lovely ladies)

I am also having a tough time with the 2WW and have most of the same symptoms. I think mine are definitely the pesseriess as it would be way too early. I am determined not to test as it's ridiculously early (OTD is 18th July - miles away). When is your OTD?

I am cycling between thinking the cycle is all over, being convinced i'm pg and somewhere in the middle. I've done 2ww loads with natural TTC, clomid and IUI but it is so much harder with IVF.  I think it must be because I know there are 2 embies with potential to be babies. 

Last night i had itchy legs which I was immediately convinced was bad a sign of autoimune reaction - my body is rejecting the pregancy. Then found out the cats had fleas.. hmmmm

How will I get throught the next 9 days without testing?!?

Cal


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi poDdy and cal
its so hard in this wait, the symptons are good, you gotta keep strong and things will work out. its good we got our ovely partners bless them.
take care kirst x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Those symptoms are all good but could be the meds. They are all signs of good progesterone in pregnancy, which ofcourse is what the meds are  I remember the weirdest sign for me was a rash on my tummy. It lasted 3 days and was exactly when implantation was taking place.

Talking earlier about charting, I charted throughout treatment and it was very clasic textbook, nice 'ovulation' rise, triphasic with good signs at each relevant step of my cycle. I will post it for you to compare...


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks Witters,
That's exactly what I wanted to hear    I decided not to chart this cycle, as I didn't want to know what was going on    sounds weird eh?  but then I naughtily checked my temp on Saturday and it was low...however, I didn't follow any of the rules.  At first I panicked that maybe my prog levels were too low to sustain pg, but managed to calm myself down and remind myself that one temp is useless...plus  I had dropped the thermometer on the floor whilst dusting a few days ago and hadn't checked it.  and the blood test before ET would have shown good prog levels  

CJH, my otd is the 15th.  We are going through exactly the same thing    The best thing to do is keep occupied and think about the 'now', rather than what might come in a week and a half   
Sorry the cat has fleas - try Frontline - great stuff, but get DH to put it on him/her or wear gloves

PoD


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I must admit to being a bit obsessive about charting.  I find I am much more relaxed if I do it as I feel in control.  This chart was interesting as I had zero natural hormones, it was all synthetic, so it's good to know they work well at mimicking a natural cycle.    As you say, one temp is useless.  We often get dips and rises, it's not until a good few temps are recorded until you see a true pattern.  Also the timing of it is crucual.  I wouldn't worry about that rogue temp   It sounds like DH is being great.  He will be a brillient dad to your children   Oh, and there is nothing you can do to 'kill' your embies.  They are in a very safe place and not yet drawing on blood supply, so this point is either they are destined to survive or not.  Just think of all those 'unlucky' (  ) teenagers and what they do and suddenly find out they are pregnant...


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks Witters   .  I really need the obvious spelt out to me at the moment, I seem to be completely loosing touch    I just worry that maybe my problem is to do with my uterus...how could I ovulate for so many years and not get pg....?  They said they thought that it was something to do with egg pick-up affected by endo, but they can never be sure. 

I love charting too.  I even showed my friend how to do it so she could come off of the pill and use it for contraception    it works.  I charted for my fresh cycle and like you, saw the chemicals doing their stuff.  

Onwards and upwards  

PoD


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

PoDdy, it could be any reason why you have not got pregnant over all this time   There are many cases where couples try for years, have multiple IVF treatments, get pregnant then have a suprise natural BFP when they least expect it.  Many can be witnessed here on FF   Sometimes our bodies just need a little guidance on what to do.  We are all very different, have the same bits and pieces, but look and feel very different.  Much like a car.  One of us could be a little smart car, another a big old Jaguar, both have the same wants and needs, but just vary that little bit on how to achieve that result.  It's up to us to find out what it is that's required   Medical help is amazing these days and even the most weirdest set up's are able to gain their ultimate dream.  Your body will very soon understand what is being asked of it


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi,
Sorry to put a downer on the thread, but it looks as if we have lost our baby.  I did a clear blue digital yesterday and it came back as only 1-2 weeks preganant, the previous week it had shown 2-3 weeks, so I had bloods yesterday morning which came back at only 62.2, i have repeat bloods tomorrow, but i am certain its all over for us, my symptons have all dissapeared.

We are both totally devastated, we got so close, but it was not meant to be.

Best wishes to you all

Emma xxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh, Emma   I'm so sorry that you are going through this   I hope that it is just a cruel test and nothing more


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Emma- I am so sorry hun   thinking of you and your dh - I'm gutted you're having to go through this, I totally know what you're going through  and there are simply no words  

xx
Sofia


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

So sorry Ems..... try and stay strong.... love to you and DH.

Pody and CJH- keep strong during your two weeks wait.... keep busy.... and relax.... easier said than done I know.

Hello to everyone else...
Really tired at the moment... wishing I could have an afternoon nap... but only two weeks of school left.

L


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

em - im so sorry   really thinking of you both honey  

kirst x


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Just to say- Had a text from DH to tell me we are on Meridian tonight at 6pm...... Friday.

Have a restful weekend all.

Lorna


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I've just read your post, off to see if you are on or if I've missed it   Hopefully they may give you a link to it??


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Just caught the tail end of it   You look positively blossoming!  Congratulations once again now I've 'seen you in person' !


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi Ladies,
thank you for all your kind words, it is definitely over for us, bloods were down, when they finally got them out of me this morning, i think my veins rebelled and said we dont want to know!!! 

So off all meds and waiting to bleed...deep joy!!!

DH is trying to say positive, but we have alreday decided we are going to thump the next person who says we should take heart from having got further than before......that really doesnt help!!!

DH wants to go again as soon as, realistically thats about October, November time, but we shall see what Sue says at our follow up.

To top it all ive broken my laptop so am going to treat myslef to a new one.....shopping therapy anyone, maybe a Sony Vaio, anyone kow anything about them?

Love
Emma xxxx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi
em - im sorry things not worked out for you, people can be so insensitive, retail thearpy sounds good plan though  

lam - im missed it as only just got in  

hope everyone ok
kirst x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
poDdy how are you doing with the wait, hope you not going too mad, you seem a lot more sane than i was or am  

im going mad, im still getting lots of pains and bits feel sick and just keep thinking scan not gonna go well, i know its silly but cant seem to get positive, the wait is driving me mad.

hope you all doing ok?

kirst x


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Kirst,
How many tests have you done?

E


----------



## Twiglet (Mar 22, 2007)

Hello Ladies

Emma - I am so sorry for your news, there really is nothing that anyone can say. I had a similar experience in March and my heart goes out to you x  

PoDdy - Thank you for your message, good luck for the 15th.

Hi to everyone else  


Well, the consultation at the Wessex was interesting.  My scan showed I had some cysts which mean that this month there can be no treatment/drugs to let them re-absorb. Even though I was on cd29, my womb lining was really thin - so I WAS right, I have lining issues (don't know if I am pleased or not.....). 

Had an AMH test to check for Ovarian reserve as I have never had one before.  Was scared by this as I always produce masses of follies with Clomid/Menopur, and thought this meant I was ok?    New thing to worry about I suppose.
Next month I will have a baseline scan to check the cysts have gone, and all being well they will hit me with high dose oestrogen and Viagra to get that lining sorted!! Nice!

In a weird way, although it's frustrating, it's nice to know that I will be letting my body get back to normal this month - first time really after my mc.
I love charting too, but we'll be giving it a rest this month!

Has anyone else had an AMH test (probably a really stupid question, but I have been trying for over 3 years and never had one!)?
Also, anyone know how long it takes for cysts to disappear?! I am going insane with all this!!!! 

Michelle


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi
twiglet sorry you gotta wait agian, like you say will be good for your body to have rest, im not sure about the tests sorry

em - sorry should not be worrying you after evertything you been through, its prob just be being worried and everything i tend to think about everything so much

hope you ladies are all doing ok?

kirst x


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Twiglet

During my IUI cycle they found a couple of cysts and stopped the cycle so they could shrink down. The very next cycle they gave me a day 4 scan before I started treatment to make sure they had gone, and they had disappeared. So for me, the cysts disappeared within one cycle. Fingers crossed that yours will shrink soon.

Also just had my AMH test prior to this IVF cycle. I was a bit worried what the results would be, but it was explained that unless it came back with no fertility (very unlikely apparently if you are producing follies) they would still be able to proceed with treatment. I was told that it was helpful to manage our expectations of the cycle  - a rough guide to the quality of eggs/?number that could be produced. My result was satisfactory range (16.33) and gave them a starting figure for my med doses. Wessex wrote to me with the results in about 8 days so hopefuly you won't wait too long.

Cal


----------



## nervousnellie (May 30, 2009)

Hello everyone - can I join you please?

We had our fertility app at Hampshire Clinic on 2nd July and have been approved for ivf on the nhs at the Wessex Clinic!!!!

How long will it take to get our first appointment at Wessex? 

I am still in shock, in denial and really really nervous. It's such a big step and having made the decision I just want to get started. 

Has anyone got any words of wisdom?

I'll try and read all the threads on here but there are so many, everyone sounds lovely


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi there and welcome nervousnellie!

Good luck with your IVF. No words of wisdom I'm afraid - we feel like real novices at IVF. This is our first go and we have found it exiciting, nerve wracking and frustrating, but it will be worth all of that if we get a BFP. 

We are with the Hampshire Clinic but not on the NHS as we already have a child. For us, it was about a 3 week wait for the initial appointment with Wessex, and lucky enought that there were no waiting lists once we had seen the clinic - we got all the tests sorted and started the treatment quickly.

We have found both places great - HC because it is so much closer to home, I get in and out for scans really quickly and Gillian is lovely. Wessex gave us lots of info and were really encouraging.

Cal


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies

poDdy - only one day to go, are you doing ok? how are you feeling honey, pm me if you need anything  

nervousnellie - hi and welcome to the thread, everyone is lovely and really does help to have a chat as we all know how you are feeling, its good to be able to share. wessex have been fantastic with us and you will find them really helpful. they normally fit apps really quick but unsure of wait with nhs i think its all ok if got all of your blooods etc done then you are ready to go. good luck and keep us informed

hope you all doing ok sorry no more personals runing off to work yuk wanted to stay in bed today.
well for me 6 weeks today furthest we have got gotta keep going, scan tom so hopefully all will be good and we can keep looking forward. 
take care ladies
kirst x


----------



## splodgesmum (Jan 29, 2006)

*Emma*, just popped on to check up on news - so sorry to hear about your m/c. How devastating for you.
     

I'm afraid lots of people will make stupid comments to you  - we couldn't believe how much crap people said to us after our m/cs. One even asked if we thought of our twins as 'real babies'  

Hope you and dh are looking after yourselves - give yourself time to grieve hun. 

Good luck to all those waiting for scans/test results.   

*nervousnellie*, welcome and good luck.


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Ems- So sorry.... thinking of you.
Pody- Good luck for testing tomorrow.
Kirst- Hope the scan goes well tomorrow.
Nervousnellie- welcome

Quick update- we had our scan in Southampton today- after DH chasing it because we hadn't heard anything... he phoned yesterday to see when it would be and wsa told that it was this morning.... we have had no letter or anything... good job he phoned.
Well we can cofirm that we are expecting 3 boys- and yes one of them does have a cleft lip- she wasn't 100% sure about the palete, but thinks it is just the lip. So now we will meet with a cleft Nurse from Salisbury who will talk us through what they will do when the babies are born.
I feel exhausted and a bit achey- she was quite rough with the probe for scanning as two of the babies would not show their faces and she needed to move them around.... she gave up with one as even after a short walk and me going to the loo it rolled right over and stuck its face in the placenta.

Right going to a restful evening and early night.
Best widhes and hugs to you all.

L


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
lam- thats fab news three littl boys, sounds like you will get a lot of support for little one, let us know how you get on. take it easy honey

kirstx


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Ladies,
Sorry for the radio silence    I have been keeping away, so I don't wind myself up.  I have to say....and may eat my words tomorrow   , but I am quietly confident.  A really lovely friend of mine (and FF'er) popped round to see me yesterday and it sounds like I am experiencing a lot of the same symptoms she did when she got her BFP.  I have had lower back ache and the tops of my legs and AF pains.  Also, my tummy feels 'heavy' not quite sure if that is the right description, but it just feels like I am very aware of it.  I have also had a few dizzy spells and I have a seriously increased appetite, eating every 3-4 hours (including 2 breakfasts this morning   ).  Of course I keep reminding myself it could all be the drugs, but I just feel like it might have actually worked  

Hi CJH, how are you feeling sweety?  Just remember every day you are getting closer to test day.  On Sunday I couldn't wait, but now I don't want to do test in case I am on some other planet and these symptoms are all in my head.......  

Birdey - Yay, scan tomorrow.  I expect to hear of a nice strong heart beat   I hope it helps you relax a little more about the whole pg    Thanks for the PM sweety.

Hi Nervousnellie    that is great that you got NHS funding, well done    You will find Gillian to be a great support and source of info., but don't forget you can call the Wessex anytime and they are always happy to answer questions in my experience.

Oh well, signing off now....expect I will be posting early tomorrow   How will I sleep??

Love to all
PoDdy


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Best of luck Birdey and PoDdy!  Will be thinking of you!

I may not log on until much later as I have Myles and Keilidh's in depth eye tests.  They can be a long time as they need a standard test then eye drops then an in depth test.  Not looking forward to it as they are much stronger than in the past.


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

please stay little bean

Can't believe it, DH and I just keep giggling and smiling.  We woke up at 4am and just couldn't get back to sleep, even though we were both worried about testing.  We had one of those digital ones and it came up so quickly that I was still double checking the instructions! It said 'pregnant 2-3' which means 4-5 weeks apparently.

Of course, now I have a million things going through my mind...I will call the clinic, but do I have to make an appointment to see my GP    also, I know a lot of ladies re-test, how often?  Weekly? 

Thank you all so much,
PoDdy

Good luck Birdey, what time is you appointment?


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Fantastic news PoDdy - congtratulations!   

Call your GP surgery and check their policy. Mine don't book you in with the GP but make a booking in appointment with the midwife for 10 weeks (some surgerys do this at 8 weeks - depends on their policy). 

I have been a naughty girl this morning and tested. Got a strong BFP but don't know whether to believe it as it is 3 days early (10 days post ET). I know it's not the trigger as I also tested last week (bad bad girl) and it was a firm BFN.

Cal


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Wooooohooooooooo Cal!!!!!

Congratulations!! Actually, if you think about it, the day you start the pessaries is actually the day of simulated ovulation, so you should count 14 days from there, so you aren't actually testing early, it is just that the clinics like to take you 4 days further to ensure it is a clear result.

   well done.....  for testing early though   am I the only one playing by the rules  

The Wessex does it again!

PoDdy


----------



## Veitchy (Dec 28, 2006)

Sorry lurker warning   Although previously used to post and my DS is thanks to the wonders of the Wessex.

Just wanted to pop on and say congratulations to PoDdy this news really has made my day I am so pleased for you both.

Anyway Hi to all you lovely ladies that may remember me, I do still keep track of your progress but seem to have very little time to post these days.

Tracey X


----------



## Salsera (Jul 23, 2007)

Congrats PoDdy & Cal -           for stickies xx

hope everyone is well.. am @ home at the mo - yesterday and today as started to lose my voice fri evening, sat had ear ache, high temp, sunday got cough.. Mon went to work but was coughing and my legs started hurting... so stayed home yesterday and today so that hopefully I can get better quicker hopefully  

anyway thought I'd pop in and say hi and glad to find good news  

all the best to everyone and big    to anyone who needs them..

xx
Sofia


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Just a quickie to check - congratulations PodDy and Cal!  Well done to you both!  I went to see my GP but it was pointless and we ended up giving her a lesson in IVF   call the surgery though so they can make your midwife booking in appointment

Sof, I hope you feel better!

V, welcome back!  I remember you!!!

Birdy, thinking of you!!

We are back and all signed off.  M&K were excellent and very well behaved dispite multiple long waits bless them...


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies

poDdy - thats fab news congratulations well done honey      bet you well pleased, are you still taking it nice and easy. you were very good not to test. i went and saw my gp because she prescribes me my drugs once pregnant so she sorts it and is gonna sort midwive out at 10 weeks.

cal - fantastic news too congrats, keep positive and take it easy

well back home now, scan was all good   saw the pg sac and flicker of heartbeat, thank god  . they also saw another sac below which they think was other embie which had taken but have lost, or it could be hiding behind baby 1 so gotta go back in 2 weeks and see. they think its one one. i just am emotionally drained today im so happy and scared in all one but today was massive step for both of us so hopefully now next 2 week is next hurdle.

thank you all for your support and again congrats to both you ladies you can join me on my mad waiting game  

kirst x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

That's great news Birdy!  Hopefully this next fortnight will be easier than the last one.  Isn't it amazing to see that tiny yet wonderful little flicker on the screen


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow- what fab news today.... congrats Pody and Cjh....

Birdey glad the scan went well... it makes it seem more real somehow... doesn't it.

I am really tired and achey today- growth spurt, or just rough handling yesterday?

Take care all.

L


----------



## nervousnellie (May 30, 2009)

Congratulations to PoDy and CJH and lots of   and   to both of you. 

We've got our first appointment at Wessex on 30th July, I thought we'd have to wait longer than that, at least we'll know our 'plan' before we go on holiday so I can go away and relax.  

Gillian was great when we saw her for the first time, it makes such a difference to have someone enthusiastic and supportive.  

Congratulations again!


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Just to say- hubby finally remembered his log in for Flickr so we have added the 19 weeks scan pics.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/arty_fish/sets/

Hope you are all well. Have a good weekend.

/links


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Great news Nervous!

LAM, scan pics are lovely!  Real features showing up now   When's your appointment to talk about the second babies cleft?


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
nervous - thats great about app least its quick, hope you doing ok

lam - they are great piccies  

hope you other ladies are doing ok?

kirst x


----------



## Twiglet (Mar 22, 2007)

Good morning.

Have had my AMH test results back from the Wessex and my ovarian reserve is low.  To say I am devastated is an understatement.  It was completely unexpected and I don't know how to pick myself up from this. 
They have suggested that my best option is IVF.  Although I have had IUI, the thought of IVF scares me senseless.  I feel so alone and helpless and am angry at myself for leaving it this long. Other than my family and DH, I have no-one to turn to as my friends are either male or work colleagues/acquaintances.

Sorry to be so miserable on this message, God knows I'm bringing enough people down around me, but there seems to be very little hope for me now and it seems whichever way we turn, someone slaps us in the face. 

Michelle


----------



## nervousnellie (May 30, 2009)

Twiglet, 

  

You are allowed to be miserable, it's in the ttc rules! As you are at the Wessex do you deal with Gillian at Hampshire Clinic? Have you given her a call, she told me to call whenever I wanted to and she seems really supportive. I've not been the Wessex yet so I don't know if they have anyone there you can talk to, I assume they do. 

I've only told one friend about our ivf, I figured the less people who knew the better it would be if something went wrong (my boss knows but that doesn't really count).    

We've got our first appointment with Wessex in a couple of weeks for icsi and I'm so scared I can't even think about it. You're entitled to feel angry about your situation but please don't think you are alone.  

If you need to sound off come on here, that's what we're here for. 

NN
x


----------



## nervousnellie (May 30, 2009)

Twiglet, 

  

You are allowed to be miserable, it's in the ttc rules! As you are at the Wessex do you deal with Gillian at Hampshire Clinic? Have you given her a call, she told me to call whenever I wanted to and she seems really supportive. I've not been the Wessex yet so I don't know if they have anyone there you can talk to, I assume they do. 

I've only told one friend about our ivf, I figured the less people who knew the better it would be if something went wrong (my boss knows but that doesn't really count).    

We've got our first appointment with Wessex in a couple of weeks for icsi and I'm so scared I can't even think about it. You're entitled to feel angry about your situation but please don't think you are alone.  

If you need to sound off come on here, that's what we're here for. 

NN
x


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Twiglet
  Sorry to hear about your test results. I only just got into the satisfactory range (by 1 ) otherwise I would have been in the low range too. IVF scared the pants off me too, but actually it was not as bad as I predicted. You are allowed to feel misreable - we've all been there.
Even with low reserve, it could still work for you. Try and stay positive (easier said than done though) and remember it only takes one egg for a baby.

Keep your chin up chick

C
x


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Witters- We went down to Southampton on Tuesday about the little one with the cleft. Had a scan that lasted over 1 1/2 hours... to check all of them, check each organ, head, abdomen measurements etc. They are definitley thress boys and one has a cleft liip. The lady scanning said she couldn't be 100% sure its not the palate as well as it was hard to get clear pictures with the three of them. We are now in contact with the cleft team in Salisbury and the nurse is coming out to visit us on the 4th August.

Nervous Nellie- Sorry about your test results. I always said I would never do IVF as the thought terrified me. I did the short protocol and it was no where near as bad as I had imagined. The worst part was the injections which DH did for me daily as I am a real wuss when it comes to needles. Take the time you need to come to terms with the results and if you have ant questions I am sure one of us on here will be able to answer them for you.

CJH- How are you hunny? Taking it esy I hope.

Kirst- How are things? Has it sunk in yet?

Emms- How are you?    

Ells- How was the holiday- are you back yet?

Sofia- How are you Hunny?

Splodgesmum- How are you doing? 

Well i have 3 days left at school.... can't believe its nearly the end of term. Looking forward to being able to rest and have an afternoon nap. But i know I will miss the job I have loved and that has kept me sane during TTC for the last 10 years. it will seem so strange as I usually have a to do list as long as my arm for home and school and now my only to do list is rest and sort the sparerooms out.

Take care all

Lorna


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
michelle - im sorry you are feeling so down, you are more than entitled to feeling angry etc. the wessex will be able to help if you need to talk some things through or rant on here if it helps we are all here for each other. i have mega ranted loads and it does help. we too were scared of ivf its the not knowing but it really isnt that bad. pm me if you need anything

lam - glad scan was good, three boys thats well good   be good to have some rest though with school finishing im sure your be needing it?

poDdy - how are things your end, did you get your scan app?

witters, em, spodlegmum, cjh, nellie, sofia, tracey hope you all doing ok, sorry if i missed anyone my brain is not great  

im not too bad, very tired so just resting as soon as get in from work, everyone been really supportive and hubby been great so just playing it one day at time. feel mega sick this evening comes and goes but weird to say its nice to have as makes it feel more real. thats so weitrd to say that. 

take care kirst x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Twiglet, sorry to hear that you've had some unexpected news   I have never had that test so do not know what my situation is.  Sometimes the more information we have the harder it appears.  I have heard of many ladies with low reserve who continue to go onto have successful treatment so it is certainly not the end of the road for you.  Atleast the medical team have the knowledge of your situation and so will work your protocol to be the best one for you   As the others have said, take time to soak in your news and definately call the clinic if you need reassurance, they are the experts and have the most experience with others in your situation.  Please come on here and rant away!  We all do and it really does help 

LAM, ahhh, it was the 4th August date I was referring to.  It will be nice to talk it over and understand just what it will mean.  I used to cut a families hair who had adopted two children, both with cleft lip and pallet and they were great children.  They all seemed very happy and healthy   It was a while aogo now, but I think they had another condition too as they were very flexible unless that is all part and part?  Not sure.  I always enjoyed spending time with them though   3 boys eh?  Boys are great   Girls seem to have the attitudes and push boundries as they try to be independant and boys are simple all up for cuddles   That's my experience anyway.  Plus you get to choose some really lovely clothes without the awful (in my opinion  ) baby pink haze!  I still have loads of clothes and bits if you would like anything.  I keep meaning to do a car boot or put them on eBay but haven't as of yet.  If you would like a nosey, let me know!

Enjoy your time off school!  You deserve a rest   We are in the process of thinking about reception as we will need to get our forms in.  Typically for us, we would prefer to go to an out of catchment school which makes things that much harder.  I didn't realise how much work is involved just getting your children set up for education!!  Will be worth it in the end though...

Kirst, glad you are enjoying the sickness!  I must admit to hating it   You are allowed to you know, you won't sound ungrateful   How's brushing your teeth?  That was the worst part for me, sick every time   Plus the whole eating thing, I could literally only eat pork and potatoes!

Big hello's to everyone!

Must go as we have the gas people coming in a moment to dig up our back yard to replace all the pipes.  Hopefully they will do a good job.  We had to call the gas emergency number twice on Saturday as we could smell it from the spur in the road.  They finally decided at midnight to dig about and found a hole in the pipe! Didn't feel so paranoid about keep calling them after that


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Morning ladies

Hope are all enjoying a lovely Monday morning.

I am so paranoid since getting the BFP last week. Had m/s from Tues - Sat now it has completly disappeared. So worried as this happened with 2 last pregancies that ended up as missed m/c. Trying to think on the bright side but don't know how i will make it until scan day. Anyone know how long it is until you get a scan? It hasn't helped that there is no-one at the satellite clinic to discuss my worries with - on hols until next  monday so probably won't get a date until they get back. Sorry to be so negative, but another m/c would break my heart.  Been doing some crazy stuff - trying not to eat all morning to bring back the m/s symptoms. This whole rollercoaster certainly messes with your head!


Kirst - hope are feeling OK. It reasssured me to hear that your m/s comes and goes. I know what you mean, having it makes it seem so much more real.

PoDdy - hope you are resting up and feeling OK. When is your scan date?

Nervousnellie - not too many days to go until your appointment. It will whizz past!

Hi to everyon els - i,m sure I have forgotten some as way too self absorbed at the moment. Forgive m!
Cal


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Cal,   it is so hard!  Remember you are stil very early and so you may not even begin to get any symptoms for another couple of weeks.  Every person is different - every pregnancy is different.  Some don't get any symptoms at all throughout their pregnancy, others get strong symptoms from day 1.  All you can do is stay positive and look after yourself at this point.  If you need to speak to someone (sounds like you do) then call the Wessex, they will certainly make the time to reassure you, especially if the Hampshire clinic are unavaliable.  As for scans, they usually say 3 weeks following your BFP, so you will be 7 weeks pregnant at that point.  This will mean you have a good chance of seeing a heartbeat.  If you are worried about another missed M/C, then open up to them and they should beable to bring it forward a week.  Much more than that will just lead you into extra worry and confusion as only possibly's will show up being so early.

Keep us posted


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks Witters
I think I will give them a ring for some advice. I know it is still so early (about 4 weeks 5 days) but I am so worried that I have lost the m/s as I was feeling so sick last week. The support here really helps, thank you. I will try and not obsess all day long and distract myself with work. Wrong day to be working from home!

Cal


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I just looked at my chart and I had a little nausea for a couple of days around my test date, then it was a further 10 days before I had any.  From then on, it gradually build up and I suffered pretty badly with it right up to the day I delivered, hopefully you won't get all that   Anyay, you know the saying - 3rd time lucky?  I'm sure this is yours 

It is almost impossible not to obsess, but try to channel those thoughts into positive ones   You are pregnant, you have jumped that big hurdle.  Countdown is beginning to seeing that tiny life beginning to grow inside you.  Give your tummy plenty of rubs and talk to it.  I always talked to my belly, right from day 1 (well, before then but I am crazy!!) and it really helps to speak out your thoughts out loud, even if it's not to someone who can offer their opinion.  If you can get through the 2WW, you can get through this one too


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks so much Witters - that has made me feel so much better. Great that you kept all the info - really helpful for me!

Spoke to the clinic and as luck would have it, consultant is away for two weeks around time of usual scan so they are going to do one at 6 weeks just before he goes  and then another at 8 weeks when he gets back - so first one is Friday 31st. Less that 2 weeks to go hurrah! I will keep very positive and fingers crossed for third time lucky. 

Thank you again! 

Cal


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

It's great that you have a date to work towards, and an early one too   Looks like things are working on your side - another positive thought for you!

What do you have planned for the rest of the day?  I have loads, but will I get round to it?  Doubt it


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Working from home - reports to write etc - yawn. Should keep my mind off it! Good luck with yours!

C


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
cjh - im glad you got your date through its much better to have a date to work towards, i know how scared you are me too, i just trying to take each day as it comes, i ha dmy scan at 6 weeks and gotta go back next week for 8 week one, hope you taking it easy, take care
kirst x


----------



## nervousnellie (May 30, 2009)

CJH - fingers and toes crossed that your scan goes well, it's not very long to wait so try and relax (easier said that done I know).

I'm half looking forward to my app at Wessex next week and half terrified!  

Funny how we are great at giving out advice but hopeless when it comes to ourselves.

Sending you lots of   and  good luck vibes.


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies
its so quiet on here these days, hope you all doing ok?

take care kirst x


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

I was thinking that too Kirst...
I have finally broken up from school... the last couple of weeks have been a struggle... been in this morning to finish emptying my room and strip boards etc.... it seems so strange knowing I won't be going back in Sept.
I now have a houseful of school resources to sort and find storage for.... but the fact it is 10 years work.... i don't want to throw out all the games and bits I have collected...
Right I am off for an afternoon nap.

Take care all.
Catch up soon

Lorna


----------



## pompeybelle (Jul 10, 2009)

Hello.  Mind if I join you?  I had my first appt at the Wessex in Southampton a few weeks ago and been nosying in on here for a while now.  So spurred on by your successes and   it will be me soon.

Take care xxx


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi pompeybelle welcome to the thread, what sort of tx you gonna be having? did your app go well, they are really nice at wessex so you in good hands

lam - glad you keeping well  

kirst x


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Ladies,
I have been banned from FF by DH because I was getting upset   so sorry for not being around much.  This 2 weeks to getting a scan is much longer than the 2WW   

Cal,   my symptoms dropped off too and I panicked, but then I went to the bun in the oven thread and there was a whole thread with ladies saying the same and then they came back around week 10 with a vengence!  I was worried because my boobies (.Y.) stopped hurting, but now they feel full and just ache.  I had to dig out a bra I bought years ago that was always slightly too big and gapped, but now it is the only one I can wear   Also, I was really hungry until last Sunday and it stopped, so I thought it was all over, but then last night I had to eat before I went to bed and today I had to eat every 3 hours   which now means I don't fit my work clothes, so I will have to get some bigger ones for the meantime until I need maternity ones   (please, please, please)

Had a bit of a day yesterday   I woke up and there was blood when I went to the loo....  fortunately, it stopped as quickly as it started, but I spent the whole day laying in bed. Louise at the HC put my mind at ease   please don't let it happen again.  

Nnellie, don't be terrified, be excited.  The consultants are great and explain everything.  Besides, look how successful the ladies on this thread have been lately.  I saw that the pg rates for fresh IVF went up to 40%! That's an 8% increase since I chose them back in November.

Welcome   Pompeybelle, how was your first appt? When are you getting started?

Hi Witters, ask DH if you can move house   I heard it is difficult to get children into schools - good luck.

LAM don't think about school, think about your 3 beautiful little boys    

Well, if I don't pop on before hand, I will pop on after my scan next Friday    Cal, I am in at 8am, so I expect I might see you there.  I have long brown hair, so say hello if you want to, but I will not be offended if you don't want to.  Wishing us both luck  

PoD


----------



## CJH (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Ladies 

PoDdy - the wait to scan is a really long time I agree. I am counting the days until the 31st. Hoping doc is in a good mood and it is good news! I'm not sure how well he would cope with tears 
Sorry to hear about your bleed - very scary but very normal. I had a bit of a bleed around this time with my DS and all turned out well. Glad to hear that it stopped quickly.
Sickness is coming an going, getting urges to eat often although not really hungry. Boobs are mega sore, no change is size (thank goodness as already a 32G!) but I was wondering whether this was pg stuff or the cyclogest. But I figure they were not this sore before the test and I had been taking cyclogest for a couple of weeks.
Wow, we will be having scans on the same day! I am also due in at 8am - will look out for you. To be honest it is so difficult in the waiting room, everyone sitting there in dressing gowns avoiding eye contact. I'll be easy to spot - the one not wearing a dressing gown! Plus i'm a little on the chunky side - might give you a clue! I try and sit away from the door too so that I am not spotted by all the folk coming in for a coffee. I also won't be offended if you don't feel like saying hello - it is going to be a tense morning. Fingers crossed for lots of good news  . My DH will be the one who won't have shaved as it will be too early for him and he's very nervous - I keep forgetting how bad it is for our other halfs too.

Kirst - thanks for your post. When is your 8 week scan? Fingers crossed for great news 

Welcome Pompeybelle and good luck with your treatment. Will you be starting soon?


Hugs and love to all (just don't come too near with my sore boobs!)

CJH


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies   !

We are back from our wonderful holiday - ye mon   .  It was just what the doctor ordered.  Feeling totally shattered - first day back at work so feel really wiped out, gonna hit the sack in a mo.

I think I have caught up with all the news.  Hello to all the newbies and congrats on the positives   .

PoDdy, Kirst I am really pleased for your both.  Kirst how are you hun?  PoDdy, not too long until your scan, everyday is a step closer   .  Has it sunk in yet!  

Sofia - how are you hun?  have you still got your tan.

Witters hope you are all well and that you got the gas work all sorted now.

Emma - I am so sorry to hear your news hunney.  My thoughts and prayers are with you both.  Life can be so cruel.  I hope that you are both getting through this and that things wont stay raw for too long   .

LAM, great to hear you are on holiday, my sister is a teacher and is rubbing it in about her next 6 weeks of holiday!  Hope you are able to rest up and chill out a bit more now.  

Well the holiday was amazing, the hotel was fab we were thoroughly spoiled.  It was very hot and sunny for the whole time so we have both got good tans and look healthy   .  We are planning on topping them up at the weekend!  I would recommend it to everyone.  

I missed you all  , it was hard not being able to log on and see what was happening.  

Right well my eyes are closing, so I am off to bed before my DH starts snoring   ~!

Speak soon.

Ells


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies

ells - really pleased you had great time you both deserved it, i would love some time with hubby at mo but money making it impossible, he finishes work from vestas next week and has not got anything yet, really scared. hope you not having to rush back to work and get a bit of chill time at home, it can take a while to get back into it all.

poDdy - thanks for pm, reall glad you doing ok, just keep taking it easy, im doing the same when i come in from work im shattered so just resting. i too am worrying about it all think it must just be natural. let us know how your scan goes

mynext one is wed next week so only 6 days left   that will be 8 weeks. not that im counting  

hope everyone else is doing ok sorry gotta run to work

kirst x


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Ells- Glad that you had a good holiday- could you send some of that holiday sunshine this way please? Glad that it was the break you and your DH needed... hope the step back to everyday life isn't too much of a shock.

Witters- How are you Hunny?

CJH, Birdey and POdy- The early days are hard what with symptons changing, disappearing ang the tiredness. Take as much time as you can to rest and try and stay positive... my thoughts are with you.

NNellie- Hope you are well.

Pompeybelle- welcome to a wonderful board with lots of people to support you.

Well all I have achieved to day is to pick up a perscription for more beconase- still getting sinus headaches and 2 naps that totla over 3 hours. Didn't realise I was so tired.... but feeling better for it.

Have a good weekend all and lets hope for some of that promised sunshine.

L


----------



## nervousnellie (May 30, 2009)

A sneaky message as OH is in the garden  and I'm supposed to be getting ready to go out  

POdy - sending you lots fo positive vibes, I've got my fingers and toes crossed for you (keep falling over though!). Sore (.Y.) is not fun at all but it's a good sign.  
I'm not terrified anymore about next week's appointment, I waver between being excigted and feeling sick with nerves but I'll be okay when we get there and can actually get started. 

LAM - I'm doing okay, I'm just using up lots of nervous energy waiting for next week.

Pompeybelle - welcome! When are you starting your treatment? You must be excited. There is lots of advice on here. 

Right, got to go ust been caught out and had a   from OH for not getting changed. 

Have a great evening everyone.

NN


----------



## Twiglet (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi everyone

Welcome pompeybelle - I have sent you a pm too.

Just a really quick question, has anyone else suffered with ovarian cysts?  My last scan showed three and I have been tx free this month to try and let them settle down before we can try anymore.  The thing is, this evening I have been having some pains on my left side where there were two (not ovu pains as am on day 1 and am SO nervous that I will have to wait even longer or have to have them drained or whatever.  Help!

Hope you are all well

Michelle x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi twiglet - we had some cysts before our tx and they too told us to wait another month i was as you are scared and gutted to have to wait. they tole ud if they were still there they woudl drain them which was not painful and then we could go again after another month. however when i went back they had gone, apparantly everybody gets them and they just disapear and reapear at any time. so hopefully yours will do the same, good kuck
kirst x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way............http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=203122.0


----------

